# The Taken



## S?phi? (Jun 11, 2008)

Newly Updated::
ActionXComedyXAdventureXRomanceXEtc.
Pairings: None intended yet..
*Possibilities: KirraXKazuaki, KairiXGaara
- Not get to hypered up about the pairings,
These are only possibilities..

Chapters: I realized that there WAS a lot of spam here..
I am currently working with a mod to try and get rid of it..
Thanks everyone.. I'll have this fixed soon..

The Gallant Jiraiya FC! Perverts of the World Unite!

-I'm a big supporter of this FC.. New members are always welcome..
Just A Heads Up!:: No bashing of Jiraiya here.. (Or in the FC.)
                          I will absolutely not put up with it.
                          As a matter a fact...
                          No bashing of ANY characters here..
                          Alright?  Now.. Getting on to the FF..​```````````````
Disclaimer: I do not own Naruto
```````````````
Alright people. This is my first fan-fic on this site so I hope you enjoy ^-^
Most the characters are normal “Naruto type” but if I decide to geek it around a bit then I’ll make sure you all know that.
I stuck in a couple characters and their descriptions are listed below.
(If you care to, then do look. You’ll probably “get it” all a lot better)
If I decide to stick in a few more then I’ll post descriptions for them too.
I have Kirra, Kairi and Kazuaki sketched up and once I get my scanner to work,
Then I will definately put all of them up.. 
So please... Enjoy!
```````````````
Descriptions:
Kazuaki: The son of Jiraiya and Tsunade. White hair like his father’s with quite a few blonde streaks. Gorgeous brown eyes like his mother... They left Kazuaki at his aunt's like they always do when they leave for missions. They said their goodbye's not knowing that they wouldn't see their son for many, many years. His aunt took him a fled into an unknown territory. She cast a spell upon him when he was a baby to make him look less like his parents (hiding his red marks on his face, his wild hair white hair, the diamond shaped mark on his forehead, etc).. That spell is diminished when Kazu meets his mother and she removes it. He has his mother’s incredible healing skills and his father‘s perverted attitude. He is 16 years of age and is at one of those curious stages of his teen-hood. He wonders about his parents a lot. After the death of his aunt he sets out in hope of finding his parents. 
---------------
Kirra Hagane: The younger sister to Kotestu Hagane. Long and layered pitch black hair. Seductive black eyes. Though so isn't completely normal. While she was gone, she was harshly experimented on and burdened with a curse mark that she felt, had made her into a monster. She disappeared from plain sight when she was 4 years old. Search rescue missions stopped after two years but everyone who knew her still had wondered what happened to her, especially her older brother. Many years have passed and she now is 16 years of age. She hardly remembers anything of those 12 years besides another girl “Kairi” whom she spent a lot of time with and later became best friends with, while locked up in a dungeon. 
---------------
Kairi: An abandoned orphan whom no one wanted to take responsibility for. Everyone feared her, for she was a reincarnation of the demon, Xylia. She had med/long blood red hair with black streaks. Her eyes are a vast emerald green/silver color and they take the form of cat eyes. After her visit with Xylia she changed and now has black hair and even though she has cat eyes still, they are now a pure silver color. The only family she remembered having was brutally murdered when she was only two years old. She aimlessly wandered around for two years trying to find a purpose for life. Then when the day of her 4th birthday came along, men in black cloaks came and took her away. She barely remembers anything during those 12 years besides another “Kirra” whom she spent a lot of time locked up in a dungeon with. Over time they became the best of friends. 

```````````````
Chapter 1::
```````````````
Kazuaki:::: After yet another town left him no closer to his parents, he proceeded to his next destination (wherever that may be). He was traveling at a pretty fair pace though the trees and stopped to catch his breath. Putting his hand up against a tree for support, he took a swig of his canteen of water. Feeling a little better he braced himself to set off again when something caught his eye. He looked straight forward and saw a young teen (like himself) laying on the forest floor, bleeding something fierce. He rushed over to her and began using his mother’s hereditary skills in medics and began healing the girl. Her eyes began to open.

Kirra:::: She wakes up laying on the forest floor in unbearable pain. An unknown teen grabbing her attention by healing her wounds and giving her some pain killers. Someone’s missing though.. She looked around and didn’t see her best friend, 
“KAIRI!!” she screams. 
She starts to cry and all he says is,
“I’m sure she’s fine, We’ll find her, Just let me heal you..” 
His gentle voice comforted her in some sort of an odd way. 

Due to the boy’s skills in the medical field, Kirra was already mostly healed within a little while. She looked at him sincerely for he had just saved her life. He stared back at her, wondering what she was thinking…

“Thank you… Mr.. ?? Hey boy, you never told me your name..”
He looked at her, “It’s Kazuaki, What’s yours?”
Accompanied with a smile she said, “Kirra.”
“What a pretty name.”
“Why thank you.. Yours is too.”
“Wait?!.. You mean handsome, right?”
“Aha, no I meant what I said,” she sarcastically stated. 

Inner Kazuaki: 
“Ahahahaha.. Look at this, THIS BEAUTY, Look at this!! This is gonna be prefect for my research, PERFECT! I’m such a lucky guy. Such a beautiful girl, curves and all.. And her lips!! EEEGGGHHH! I’m in heaven!!”
“Muahahahahahaha”

(Back to reality)

She soon found that he was staring at her so she quickly searched her mind for anything that she could talk about to get out of this awkward moment. 
… Bingo!! ^-^
“Do you mind if I call you Kazu for short?” -lame :|
He laughed, “Suuure, why not.“

It began getting awkward and quiet again..

They faintly heard a girl scream Kirra’s name. 
“It’s Kairi!! Kirra announced as she got up and began running in the direction of the scream. She kept calling her friend’s name..
“Kairi!! Kairi!! Kairi!! Kairi!!

She kept running until she saw the outline of a girl on the forest floor and she could feel Kazu beside her running at the same pace, as eager to help as ever.
They both reached this girl about the same time. Kirra petted Kairi’s hair and cried in fear for her friend while Kazu began healing her.

Kazu looked at Kirra grimly and stated, “Her injuries are pretty serious but if you give me an hour, I should be able to get her to somewhat walk.. until we get help..”
She nodded in approval.

Twenty minutes later Kairi woke up.. Feeling much better then she was earlier. She opened her eyes and saw a unfamiliar face of a teen who appeared to be healing her.
“Who are you?” 
“I’m Kazuaki.”
“Oh.. I’m Kairi.”
He smirked, “I know that…” 
She glared at him, “How the hell do you know that?!?!”

He pointed a finger at a girl sleeping against the tree.. 
Kairi immediately noticed her as her best friend Kirra. 
"*sigh*.. So things just might be okay.. "

```````````````
Until next time.. ^-^
Muahahaha. -Sophie


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

it's really good!
WTF?? YOU PERV!!! UGH!! KAZUAKI!! YOU PERVERT!! DAMN YOU!! STAY AWAY FROM JIRAIYA!!! EEEWWW!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Clara..
Hopefully more people like it too..
I'm typing up Chapter 2 right now..
It should be up in a little while..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah!! YES YES YES!! YEAH!!! HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 11, 2008)

Ahaha.. your quite funny..
Any ideas that might attract more people to read??
I'll type up the next Chapter for you..
But more people would be very nice..
More motivation to continue.. you know??


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah... it happens a lot. I don't really care in my ffs, if peeps reply or not. i just for the hell of it. I think a few tips... hmm... let's see... well.. you can put the name of your ff in you siggy, you could just randomly out of nowhere ask for peeps OCs and put them in the story, and you could put some big climax suddely in the middle of the story. And make sure, to seem proper, keep your typing like in line and watch your grammer and spelling.. yeah.. i think that might help.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeaah.. true to that.. 
And about the big climax idea..
I've already got the coolest idea ever for that.
But you'll have to wait to find out until then.. lol.
Yeaah and thanks for the tips.. much appreciated


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 11, 2008)

*The Taken:: Chapter 2*

Disclaimer: I do not own Naruto
```````````````
Alright.. So here’s the next chapter:
Any comments or suggestions are most welcome.
Sooo.. Please, Enjoy!
```````````````
Chapter 2::
```````````````

Now much more relaxed because she knew where Kirra was.. She focused her attention, once again on Kazu. After another ten or so minutes he finally finished healing her injuries. He looked at her..

“You should be able to walk now”
“Thank you ^-^”
“Yeaah.. No problem.”

Not wanting to try and stand up at the moment.. She took this opportunity to ask Kazu a question that she had been wanting to ask.. 

“Hey, I have a question..”
“and I have an answer..” he replied.
She looked him dead in the eyes.. “Why are you helping us?”
He sighed. “I honestly don’t know. I felt that it was something that I just had to do.. I’m not the type of guy to walk past when my help is needed.”
“Oh.. Okay. Sooo.. What are you doing out here anyway??..”
He sighed once again, “I’m looking for my parents.. My aunt said that they left me in her care because they felt that it was a better lifestyle for me. She passed away a while ago and ever since then I have been looking for them… I have questions, and they have the answers I need.”
She looked at him with a sincere look.. “Do you even know their names??.”
Feeling suddenly depressed, he answered.. “No, no I don’t, but I figure I look like them so that helps with searching and all.”
‘Yess, true to that..”

Feeling the vibe of an awkward moment coming into play. She decided that it was about time for her to stand up and try to walk. She began by getting on her knees and slowly standing up using each foot. As she arched her back to try and stand up strait, she felt her ribs crunch. Her knees beginning to buckle from the waves of intense pain. Kazu saw this and grabbed her and set her down before she fell.

“Are you okay?” he looked quite concerned.
“Uuggh.. Do you have any pain killers?”
He nodded and reached in his side pocket and pulled out two white pills..
“Here you go..” he said as he dropped them in her outstretched hand, also handing her his canteen of water..

She took them right along with a swig of fresh water. Looking up at him she wondered if she could trust him…

Smirking heavily, she announced…
“I swear to god that if you try to poison me then I will come back from my dead grave and haunt you for the rest of eternity. I will make sure you never see daylight again and you WILL suffer the harshest form of punishment that I could think of.” 

His eyes got wider then she ever thought was possible for the size of his face. 

“This girl, she’s waaayy bipolar.” he thought to himself. 
Then slowly returning his expression back to normal..
“Don’t worry, I would never poison you. I have no reason too.”
“Well that’s good to hear.”

A sweat drop fell from his face. 
“She's psycho” he thought, out loud this time. 

“What did you say!?!?!” she creepily asked. "I'll show you psycho!!!" Her face was engulfed with complete anger and the look of murder in mind. She was quite pissed and his sorry ass would pay for that little comment he made. Thanks to the pain killers she was able to stand up with hardly no pain at all…

Realizing that he did indeed say that out loud.. He took a few steps back in utmost terror with Kairi walking towards him while scrunching up her sleeves. Braced for impact… He felt a fist connect with his jaw. He flew back about twenty feet and amazingly landed flat on his feet. His jaw definitely was in pain…

“I guess I deserved that…”

```````````````
Aha! Chapter 2 completed!
I enjoyed writing it..
So I hope you enjoy it.
Until next time….


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 11, 2008)

So there's Chapter 2:: Whoo!!
Chapter 3 should be comming out fairly soon too.
This will become something great, i know it.
Comments? Suggestions??
Hope you all like it. -Sophie


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

HAAA!! i likes it!! its almost like sakura and naruto! except sakura keeps going after naruto til he can't move... FUNNY!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 11, 2008)

Aha.. Yeaah i liked it too..
Chapter 3 is much better.. I'm about half-way done..
It should be up in.. No more then two hours..


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 11, 2008)

*The Taken:: Chapter 3*

Disclaimer: I do not own Naruto
```````````````
So here’s another chapter.. Hope ya’ll like it..
Hehe.. I’m getting more of a kick out of this then any of you guys.
That’s alright though.. Sooo.. Enjoy! (-once again)

```````````````
Chapter 3::
```````````````

Faintly hearing the sounds of two people bickering, Kirra awoke. She was still leaning up against the same tree that she remembered, so that was a good thing.. She opened her eyes just in time to see her best friend’s fist connect with Kazuaki’s jaw. She wanted to laugh but her chest was feeling quite heavy. A laugh would most definitely hurt..

“whatsgoingon?" Kirra murmured..

Kazu whom was standing there supporting an large bump on his jaw, rushed over to Kirra’s side when he heard her voice (mostly just to get away from Kairi). Kairi just stood there.. Not wanting to be near Kazu in the slightest, but still looking at him with a look of murder in mind.

Kairi looked at Kirra.. “It’s about time you woke up, Dipshit here was getting on my last nerve.. “ she said, now glaring at him..

Kirra looked at Kazu with an expression of utter confusion. 
“What did you do to make her ‘that’ pissed off?”

Kazu hesitated. “Err.. Umm.. I called her psycho.” 

Kirra looked at him with a huge smirk plastered on her face.
“Hehe.. That’d do it. I highly suggest that you don’t do that again.” she said. “If I hadn’t have woken up, (now looking him directly in the eyes) Kairi would have killed you.” [- creepy much?]

Kazu gulped. He had never been this afraid of a girl before. 
Wanting to change the atmosphere of the place..
His gaze drifted to Kirra. (who still was leaning up against the tree.)
“Allow me to check on your condition.”
After briefly examining her, he concluded that she was doing okay.. Considering.

He looked at her.. “How are feeling?” 

After a brief sigh.. “Uggh.. I’ve been better, My chest hurts quite a bit though.. “

He scratched his head.. “Maybe I missed something, let me check again.”

He knelt down beside her. Loving to be so close to her but at the same time enduring the death glares of her overprotective best friend. He began examining her again, but this time,  He was examining her chest area..

Inner Kazuaki:: 
_“I’mmmmm baaaccckk!! Muahaha. 
His gaze then drifts from her chest to her chest chest. His eyes getting enormous from the intriguing amount of glee. “Their, their, Sooo gorgeous… Quite huge considering how tiny she is. Only if I could touch, Only if.. Such perfect research material, P-E-R-F-E-C-T.” .. Inner Kazuaki jots down a few mental notes._

(Back to reality)

After  his inner-self had a little fun, Kazu wrapped up the examination in around… two minutes.. Or so. He looked up and realized that Kirra was looking at him with a suspicious look on her face.

She stared at him.. Looked away, Looked back.. “You’re. a. FUCKING PERVERT!!”

[-CAUGHT RED-HANDED!!]- ahaha.

He gasped… Kairi was slowly walking towards him, looking quite pissed again.

Muttering to himself, “Damnit, another sticky situation with two deadly girls.”
Now looking at the girls.. “It’s not what you think.. I swear.”
Kairi’s bloodlust was scaring the crap out of him.

Kairi was picturing his death in her mind.. A happy thought it was..
“If it’s not what we think, then what is it?!?!” she snapped.

Only being able to think of one excuse to save his life..
“An examination.. Duh.”

This pissed her off even more.. Her rage was boiling inside of her..

Trying his best to ignore her scariness.. Kazu looked at Kirra.
“You should be fine until we get to a village, the pain is from a severe bruise going from your collarbones to the bottom of your ribcage.. Bruised bones hurt quite a bit, ya know? Also, one of your collarbones was snapped in half, broken bones like that hurt even more though.. ”

Kirra looked at him and sighed..  “That’s good, better then dead.” 

Gulping and searching for courage, he looked at Kairi.
“Your ribs are severely injured, You also should be fine until we get to a village.”

“Just take it easy, Kirra, Kairi. If you don’t you could just make things worse in the long run. & That, wouldn’t be good. 

```````````````
Better and better.
Hope you guys like this as much as I do..
Probably not though.. Lol.
Chapter 4 should be coming soon.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

BUAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS HILARIOUS!! AAAHHHHAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAN WHAT A PERV!! HAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 11, 2008)

Aha.. I loved writing that chapter 
Nice to see that you like it..


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm already writing up chapter 4, so expect that sometime soon.
I'm becoming fond of this F.F. Expect to see many more chapters..
It would be nice if people started reading it though..
Just pop in with a "great job" or a "you suck".. doesn't matter..
I don't really care, just as long as i know that people are reading it.
Any comments, suggestions, or whatever would be nice.. - Sophie


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 12, 2008)

*The Taken:: Chapter 4*

Disclaimer: I do not own Naruto
```````````````
So here’s Chapter 4.. It took me forever to write.
Hope you all like it.. Comments? Suggestions?
Sooo... Enjoy! ^-^
```````````````
Chapter 4::
```````````````
They’ve only been walking for an hour now but it seems much longer then that, since it’s been heavily raining ever since they left. Dark clouds completely covered the sky and all three of them were soaked clean to the bone. Their clothes were annoyingly weighing them down quite a bit..

“We should have left earlier” Kazu said. “Now, we’ll only be able to travel for a few more hours before the sun goes down. Even less time then that because the dark clouds are going to make it darker, much faster. At our pace, the nearest village is a day and half’s time from here..”

Kairi didn’t really care but Kirra couldn’t wait to sit down and relax. Her chest pains seemed to suck up all her energy. She was definitely exhausted and both Kairi and Kazu were well aware of that. After a few more hours of walking, they all decided to stop for the night. In the forest they found a small clearing that the trees blocked the rain from. 

Ten minutes later.. Kazu had a nice little fire burning quite brightly. Once they set down their stuff, they all changed (Kirra and Kairi both wearing Kazu’s clothes until theirs was dry). Kazu hung their clothes over the fire and a little while later the girls had their own clothes back on, now dry and still a bit warm from the fire’s heat.

Kazu and Kirra were huddled fairly close to each other (obviously flirting), while Kairi sat directly opposite of them. As she was staring into the fire, Kazu’s and Kirra’s voices began becoming fainter, and fainter, and fainter until they could no longer be heard. Her vision became blurry and before she knew it, she was standing inside herself, face to face with a familiar form staring back at her… 

_She smirked, “Hello Xylia”   [- Consider her Kairi‘s (inner self).]

The demon laughed at the girl’s crude rudeness, 
“Hello to you too, my dear Kairi.”

Kairi seemed quite annoyed at the sound of her laugh.. 
“What the hell do you want?..”

“It’s not what I want.. (Now acting serious).. It’s what you want.”

Kairi was quite confused now.. “What I want??.. I don’t get it..”

The demon looked her dead in her eyes and sighed..
“My dear, I had another dream last night. You have a duty that must be fulfilled”

Kairi’s attention was grabbed in extreme interest, 
She was quite curious about what the demon saw..
“What happened?? What did you see??”

The demon sighed.. 
“Very soon here, You will run into three ninja. Do not fight them. A female ANBU and two male ANBU members from The Hidden Leaf Village: Konoha. The two of boys are demons like you, except for you were born with me inside you, they weren‘t. Their demons were sealed into them by their own father’s as a matter a fact…”

Kairi simply looked at her feet, with no emotion running though her face.
“By their own father’s.. That must be hard for them.”

“Yess, it is hard for them. Especially because their father’s are no longer around.” 
The demon sighed once again.. “They are orphans, just like you. They both have suffered a lot like you have. Do not push them away. For they are probably the only people who will understand you as well as they will.”

Kairi nodded in understanding.

The demon continued… “Also, there is an evil man I must warn you of. His name is Orochimaru. The is one of the Legendary Sanin of Konoha. He left the village a long time ago, he is not welcome there.”

Kairi looked kinda lost “What‘s so important about this village??” 

“Because.. You will save this village from a terrible fate.” she paused. “These ninja will take you, Kirra, and Kazu back to the village. They will offer you the medical help you need. Two days from then is when Orochimaru will attack. He will use one of his forbidden jutsu’s and it will keep everyone else busy. You and the red-head demon will deal with him. You two will kill him and if the others still need help then you will assist them too.”

Kairi nodded again and regained her formal posture.
“I understand my duty, I will not fail.”

The demon smiled. “That is good to hear. Just don’t get too overconfident.”

“I won’t.” Kairi stated. “Goodbye for now.”

The demon smirked. “Goodbye. I hope you like the parting gift.”

"Parting gift? What are you talking about?”

"You’ll see.. “_

(Back to reality)

Bent over on her hands and knees, blood was pouring from her mouth. She was in excruciating pain. The demons power surging through her blood. She felt her hair grow longer and her nails becoming longer too. She could also feel her face features changing. She put her hands over her face and began to scream, louder then she's ever screamed before. Her emotions were becoming *completely* out of control. She didn't know what to think.

She then heard Kirra’s screams, Rage suddenly was consuming her.. She slowly opened her eyes, getting ready to kill. 

```````````````
Sooo that’s it for now..
I’ll start typing up Ch. 5 soon here..
But Yeaah.. Hope you all liked it. -Sophie


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 13, 2008)

Come on people.. Where's the love at??
I feel like i'm writing to myself..


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 13, 2008)

Okay fine.. Be like that.. lol. About Chapter 5 though..
Expect to see it later.. Or sooner, it depends.. 
Until then though.. Comments? Suggestions??.. idc..

"It would be nice if people talked to me on here.." -Sophie


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2008)

omfg....... that's hard man... kairi is going nuts!!
red headed? ninja?? ANBU?? COULD IT BE?!?!?! SAY IT IS!!?!?!??!!!  IS IT!!!?!??!!! IS IT GAARA!!?!?!?!??!! IS IT!!??!?!?! [size=+8]IS IT?!?!?!?!?[/size]


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 13, 2008)

Ahaha.. Hmm, lets see...
"Demon boy with red hair, Gaara??" -maybe
You'll have see later in Chapter 5..
I'm not gonna spoil it, That'd be no fun ^-^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2008)

TELL ME!!!! IS IT HIM!?!?!??!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm sorry Clara.. You'll have to wait..
I will not spoil the Chapter.. No fun in that..
But don't worry, The "red-head" is revealed, 
At the beggining [-ish] of Chapter 5.


----------



## limatt (Jun 17, 2008)

hey that was great i've only got to chapter 3 but i'll read the other ones later but good stuff


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

limatt said:


> hey that was great i've only got to chapter 3 but i'll read the other ones later but good stuff



Thanks a million..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

I love it i can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I love it i can't wait for the next chapter



Thanks a bunch.. 
I'll have it up soon for you guys..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

You're welcome
Awesome I can't wait


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> You're welcome
> Awesome I can't wait



Thanks.. I really appreciate it..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

you got two more repliers sophie!!! HUG!!! *hugs sophie* Congrats!! Your ff is on the road to a good future.. *old sensei look* wtf where did that come from?


----------



## Genius23 (Jun 17, 2008)

heyyyy

wheres chapter 5.. 

good ishh sophie i like it i like it.. umm next chapter or a future chapter, can u explain what kiri and kaira (spelling) are wearing... 

sorry just being a perv but so far good story


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> you got two more repliers sophie!!! HUG!!! *hugs sophie* Congrats!! Your ff is on the road to a good future.. *old sensei look* wtf where did that come from?



 Thanks Clara..
Thats some modivation there.. 
Ahahahaha.. Nice..
You should really be my E-Sister??
That would be great..


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Genius23 said:


> heyyyy
> 
> wheres chapter 5..
> 
> ...



Yeaah and i can do that.. No problem...
I support pervs, So i most definitely will.
Thanks a lot..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Hahaha bro's acting pervy now i'm acting pervy too


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Hahaha bro's acting pervy now i'm acting pervy too



Ahaha.. It's alright..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

........ perverts...... im surrounded by perverts..
na:  look whos talking..
...... shut up....

YES!!! E SISTER!!!!! *hug* YEAH!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ........ perverts...... im surrounded by perverts..
> na:  look whos talking..
> ...... shut up....
> 
> YES!!! E SISTER!!!!! *hug* YEAH!!



Haha.. yeaah unfortunately you are.. 
Ahahaha.. Sweet!..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey I been meaning to ask clara to be in my e-family so I'll ask clara can I be your e-brother


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

ive... gotten...... two... siblings today......  
lee: MAY THE JOY OF THE YOUTH BE SPREAD FOR IT IS A YOUTHFUL MOMENT!!!
SHUT UP!!
YES!!! YEA!!!!!!!! *dancing*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ive... gotten...... two... siblings today......
> lee: MAY THE JOY OF THE YOUTH BE SPREAD FOR IT IS A YOUTHFUL MOMENT!!!
> SHUT UP!!
> YES!!! YEA!!!!!!!! *dancing*



Ahahahahaha.. Very funny Sis.. 
I've gotten two today also..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

You have  COOL!!!! so ... freakin... AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> You have  COOL!!!! so ... freakin... AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeaah..  2 Sisters!! 
YEaah!! I Know!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

I came here to join the fun! I want some more e-siblings lol.
 Hey sis awesome story so far, I love it! Can't wait to see the next chapter with NAruto and Gaara (it is so obvious lol)


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

I would like to be in your e-family trsofnaruto


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I would like to be in your e-family trsofnaruto



AWESOMO!!!! lol Welcom brother lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I came here to join the fun! I want some more e-siblings lol.
> Hey sis awesome story so far, I love it! Can't wait to see the next chapter with NAruto and Gaara (it is so obvious lol)



Ahaha.. Yeaah I Know... Don't We All.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ i think this thread is turning into the family making thread...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ^^ i think this thread is turning into the family making thread...



HM.... U have a point there lol  
Clara will you be my E-Sister!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

AHHH! really?  yeah!!  
you are now an e-brother!!!! im an e-sister!! AGAIN!! YESS!! everyone here is related.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> AHHH! really?  yeah!!
> you are now an e-brother!!!! im an e-sister!! AGAIN!! YESS!! everyone here is related.



By the way I'm a girl lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

ahhhh crap... 
SIS!!!!! 
im so mesed up..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ahhhh crap...
> SIS!!!!!
> im so mesed up..



Haha lol You crack me up sis lol...
I am related to everyone on this thread except for one person... Let me go find out lol
Ok it's limatt lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

i wonder who...............


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i wonder who...............



limatt ... I went back and checked also this other dud but he isn't in any of our families either lol  scratch that he is in Narutofreak1789 its Genius23 lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

awesome now i have 14 sisters including you and clara


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> awesome now i have 14 sisters including you and clara


I got one bro, you, and two sis lol
You have a huge family And you have a gf...  how did you get a gf lol
I got to find me a bf lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> HM.... U have a point there lol
> Clara will you be my E-Sister!



Ahaha.. wow.. So many posts.. lol.
I'm dealing with family issues and all right now..
It's getting pretty crazy shit..
But i have the next chapter on paper write now..
&& and soon as i can, I'll type it up..
Sincere sorry's for the wait..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

One of my e-bro's CaloricMoon got us hooked up and thank you all the people in my family are now you're family too


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. wow.. So many posts.. lol.
> I'm dealing with family issues and all right now..
> It's getting pretty crazy shit..
> But i have the next chapter on paper write now..
> ...



Yay! awesome can't wait to read it sis!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. wow.. So many posts.. lol.
> I'm dealing with family issues and all right now..
> It's getting pretty crazy shit..
> But i have the next chapter on paper write now..
> ...



I can't wait to read it too


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> One of my e-bro's CaloricMoon got us hooked up and thank you all the people in my family are now you're family too



AWESOME! lol , btw I love your signature and pic, Ichigo is awesome!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> AWESOME! lol , btw I love your signature and pic, Ichigo is awesome!



Thank you sis Ichigo Kurosaki and Naruto Uzumaki are my top fav list


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Thank you sis Ichigo Kurosaki and Naruto Uzumaki are my top fav list



Agreed lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow we have so much in common already lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

whoa...... 14.... that's.... wow........
TYPE!! TYPE SIS!!! TYPE!!!! ^^


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Wow we have so much in common already lol



I know! lol we are going to have a good relationship bro lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I know! lol we are going to have a good relationship bro lol



That sounds great too me sis lol

yeah clara I have alot of sisters and the youngset one is 9 years old I am a big brother to all my sisters


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> whoa...... 14.... that's.... wow........
> TYPE!! TYPE SIS!!! TYPE!!!! ^^



Alright Sis.. I'm gonna start typing it up in like.. 
5 minutes.. Hopefully.. 
My damn computer is being retarded..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> That sounds great too me sis lol
> 
> yeah clara I have alot of sisters and the youngset one is 9 years old I am a big brother to all my sisters



Are you sure about that... How old are you?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Alright Sis.. I'm gonna start typing it up in like..
> 5 minutes.. Hopefully..



TYPE TYPE TYPE! YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

I am 19 years old


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> TYPE TYPE TYPE! YOU CAN DO IT!



Thanks.. I'll have it up as soon as i can..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I am 19 years old



Damn ... missed it by 2 years... Oh well


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

lol you thought i was 17 how old are you


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> lol you thought i was 17 how old are you



No I meant I missed it by 2 years lol I'm 17


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

ohh i think you're my second oldest sister


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> ohh i think you're my second oldest sister



Who is the oldest?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

AyanaPL she is 19 years old but she will be turning 20 this september


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> AyanaPL she is 19 years old but she will be turning 20 this september



So wait is she older than you or do you turn tqenty sooner?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

I turned 19 on May 22nd this year so basically oh shit i don't know i guess that means i'm the oldest hell i don't know i'm gettin this stuff messed up


----------



## Evil_Eyes (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Sophie I just read your fan fic and I think its really great you got a good skill at writing fan fics  So keep going ! lol. Well I'm off to sleep cause 1 in the moring where I live so night night


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I turned 19 on May 22nd this year so basically oh shit i don't know i guess that means i'm the oldest hell i don't know i'm gettin this stuff messed up



She is older than you so your not the big brother lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Shit that sucks well the rest of em I'm a big brother too


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Evil_Eyes said:


> Hey Sophie I just read your fan fic and I think its really great you got a good skill at writing fan fics  So keep going ! lol. Well I'm off to sleep cause 1 in the moring where I live so night night



Yay Sophie you have another fan lol, but where the hell does he live????


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Shit that sucks well the rest of em I'm a big brother too



Yup your my big brother lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Yup your my big brother lol



And I'll look out for you if someone gives you trouble tell me


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> And I'll look out for you if someone gives you trouble tell me



Yay! I love E-family lol
Same here, I may be small and young (Not really but hey lol) But I can pack a punch lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Yay! I love E-family lol
> Same here, I may be small and young (Not really but hey lol) But I can pack a punch lol



Hey i know sis i look out for all my sis's


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Evil_Eyes said:


> Hey Sophie I just read your fan fic and I think its really great you got a good skill at writing fan fics  So keep going ! lol. Well I'm off to sleep cause 1 in the moring where I live so night night



Thanks a bunch Evil.. 
Keep in touch.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Hey i know sis i look out for all my sis's



I've got your back, all of brothers and sisters back...
So come people if you dare to mess with my family ooooo
It's gonna be a showdown lol

If you don't believe me go look at The Golden Fox (I got a mouth on me)lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Damn right anyone mess with my family it's gonna be a fucking war i'll beat all your asses

yeah i seen some of the shit you said in there i'm gonna read that fanfic and your's too just later


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey everyone..
While i'm typing up this chapter could you all do me a huge favor..
I would absolutely love more e-family members..*e-bf maybe? ^-^
Brothers and sisters are wanted too..  Etc, Etc..
Please? If ya can't, i'd be all good.. but if you could that would be wonderful..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Damn right anyone mess with my family it's gonna be a fucking war i'll beat all your asses
> 
> yeah i seen some of the shit you said in there i'm gonna read that fanfic and your's too just later



Haha lol I think I went a little too far at points but hey the guy ticked me off! lolz

Yay! Tell what you think... Warning It starts off slow but it get better I promise and excuse the bad grammar and spelling in the FF I have been meaning to correct that lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Hey everyone..
> While i'm typing up this chapter could you all do me a huge favor..
> I would absolutely love more e-family members..*e-bf maybe? ^-^
> Brothers and sisters are wanted too..  Etc, Etc..
> Please? If ya can't, i'd be all good.. but if you could that would be wonderful..



Ok sis you gotta certain boy you like on here


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Hey everyone..
> While i'm typing up this chapter could you all do me a huge favor..
> I would absolutely love more e-family members..*e-bf maybe? ^-^
> Brothers and sisters are wanted too..  Etc, Etc..
> Please? If ya can't, i'd be all good.. but if you could that would be wonderful..



I know I need to find myself an E-bf ...
I think we get all of Narutofreak1789 family members also


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Ok sis you gotta certain boy you like on here



Well.. I have a favorite user on here, if that's what you mean..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Well.. I have a favorite user on here, if that's what you mean..



Who is it? I want to know...


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Well.. I have a favorite user on here, if that's what you mean..



Well tell me


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I know I need to find myself an E-bf ...
> I think we get all of Narutofreak1789 family members also



Huh?? All of them.. How does that work out??


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Whoever is in my e-family is your e-family but you don't have to type there names in your sig i 'd never ask you to do that


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Huh?? All of them.. How does that work out??



We are his sisters right?
So all of his brothers and sisters are our brothers and sisters also 
^ See


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Well tell me



But if i do.. Then everyone will know..



trsofnaruto said:


> Who is it? I want to know...



Umm.. Aha..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Come on sis tell your big bro


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> We are his sisters right?
> So all of his brothers and sisters are our brothers and sisters also
> ^ See



Ooooohh.. I get it...



Narutofreak1789 said:


> Whoever is in my e-family is your e-family but you don't have to type there names in your sig i 'd never ask you to do that



Ahaha.. Thanks..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> But if i do.. Then everyone will know..
> 
> 
> 
> Umm.. Aha..



Tell us PLZ


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Is it someone in the Jiraiya FC


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Is it someone in the Jiraiya FC



I bet you it is ... lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Tell us PLZ





Narutofreak1789 said:


> Come on sis tell your big bro




Well.. It's just silly because i just met him.. Like seriously, just met him.
But for an E-Boyfriend, he would fit the description..

Jiraiya FC?? How did you get that idea??


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Well.. It's just silly because i just met him.. Like seriously, just met him.
> But for an E-Boyfriend, he would fit the description..



This is like a tease... I want to know  lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Well if ya don't wanna say it here PM me i promise i won't tell anyone


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah me too me too lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> This is like a tease... I want to know  lol



Ahaha.. exactly.. lol. 
I will Sis..



Narutofreak1789 said:


> Well if ya don't wanna say it here PM me i promise i won't tell anyone



I will Bro..

God. I just found my favorite brother & sister. 
Feel lucky you two, feel very lucky


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

I feel very lucky because we just met yesterday and were this close as brother and sister


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I feel very lucky because we just met yesterday and were this close as brother and sister



Ahaha.. Yeaah.. I love it..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. exactly.. lol.
> I will Sis..
> 
> 
> ...



Stupid internet kicked me off lol
AWWW.... I wanna cry  lol
Dido (HAHAHA I used it again lol) 
You two are my favorites lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow sis i mean wow i never would of thought but i'll be glad to help you out just have to wait till he get's online he isn't on as much because he has a job but i'll defintey help you i'll pm him when he's online and tell him


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Stupid internet kicked me off lol
> AWWW.... I wanna cry  lol
> Dido (HAHAHA I used it again lol)
> You two are my favorites lol



TThats gay.. mine's messing up too..



Narutofreak1789 said:


> Wow sis i mean wow i never would of thought but i'll be glad to help you out just have to wait till he get's online he isn't on as much because he has a job but i'll defintey help you i'll pm him when he's online and tell him



Thanks bro.. big time..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Of Course sis I just hope he says yes i don't wanna see my sister crying


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> TThats gay.. mine's messing up too..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro.. big time..



Lolz Yeah we just switched from Quest to Cox (I know some might not know what that is) But It's starting to act up .... GAY!

You told him but didn't tell me


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm very sorry sis but i'm not going against her wishes unless she wants me to tell you


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I'm very sorry sis but i'm not going against her wishes unless she wants me to tell you



No no no no no... I wasn't asking you to spill lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh oh oh oh ok lol


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Oh oh oh oh ok lol



Lol  Sorry my bad


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Of Course sis I just hope he says yes i don't wanna see my sister crying



I won't cry. Ahaha.. I'm no baby. 
I hope he say's yess cause that would be cool..
But if not, it's an e-bf we're talking about..
I'll get over it.. lol. An try and find another one.. 




trsofnaruto said:


> Lolz Yeah we just switched from Quest to Cox (I know some might not know what that is) But It's starting to act up .... GAY!
> 
> You told him but didn't tell me





Narutofreak1789 said:


> I'm very sorry sis but i'm not going against her wishes unless she wants me to tell you



Thanks Bro..
Nothing personal hun, i just know him a little better.. send me a PM and we can talk a lot more and then i'll tell you, you have to understand sis..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> I won't cry. Ahaha.. I'm no baby.
> I hope he say's yess cause that would be cool..
> But if not, it's an e-bf we're talking about..
> I'll get over it.. lol. An try and find another one..
> ...



No problems lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Lol  Sorry my bad



You don't have nothing to be sorry about i like palying around i'm a very goofy person when i wanna be and i know when to get serious that's how i am everyone says i have a great sense of humor but i don't think so i'm not funny


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> You don't have nothing to be sorry about i like palying around i'm a very goofy person when i wanna be and i know when to get serious that's how i am everyone says i have a great sense of humor but i don't think so i'm not funny



You don't have to be funny to have a great sense of humor... You just take things lightly, but get seriouse when you need to... I'm the same way lol, and I can be very sarcastic (I get that from ny grandpa lol)


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> No problems lol



alright.. 



Narutofreak1789 said:


> You don't have nothing to be sorry about i like palying around i'm a very goofy person when i wanna be and i know when to get serious that's how i am everyone says i have a great sense of humor but i don't think so i'm not funny



Yess, i see that.. lol.. Ahaha.. Dorky brother of mine  j/k


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh really thank you but some of the people on here think I'm funny but I don't think so my real life friends the only two i have think i'm really funny have i ever made anybody on here laugh i can't remember


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Oh really thank you but some of the people on here think I'm funny but I don't think so my real life friends the only two i have think i'm really funny have i ever made anybody on here laugh i can't remember



Not laugh yet... But smile yes lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Oh really thank you but some of the people on here think I'm funny but I don't think so my real life friends the only two i have think i'm really funny have i ever made anybody on here laugh i can't remember



Ahahha.. you've me laugh like a billion times.. lol.. So does that answer your question??.. lol.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

I told you i wasn't funny

Sophie-Oh really you think I'm funny


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I told you i wasn't funny
> 
> Sophie-Oh really you think I'm funny



Wait now that I recal yes you did make me laugh lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

You're just saying that to make me feel better it's ok really you don't have to lie to me


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> You're just saying that to make me feel better it's ok really you don't have to lie to me



No really you did (maybe it is just my sense of humor) But when we were talking about ages and you accidently screwed up lol, that made me laugh goofy big Bro lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> No really you did (maybe it is just my sense of humor) But when we were talking about ages and you accidently screwed up lol, that made me laugh goofy big Bro lol



Really thank you I'm your big goofy brother lol


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Really thank you I'm your big goofy brother lol



Lolz You sure are lolz <3


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow you added all my other brothers and sisters to your sig too thank's that makes me really happy to be your big bro awww shit i think i'm gonna cry


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I told you i wasn't funny
> 
> Sophie-Oh really you think I'm funny



Umm.. I don't think funny is the right word for it.. lol.
You may be goofy but your still a dork.. lol.
Yeaah i would put all my new e-family on my sig up but i ran out of space so i just put "& many many more".. lol.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Wow you added all my other brothers and sisters to your sig too thank's that makes me really happy to be your big bro awww shit i think i'm gonna cry



well of course I did lolz 
Aww don't cry then I will cry lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh I'm a dork

Sophie-thank's for being honest i knew i wasn't funny i hate myself


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Oh I'm a dork
> 
> Sophie-thank's for being honest i knew i wasn't funny i hate myself



Dont you dare say that brother!!
"i hate myself".. pheh.. don't say that.. lol.
you love yourself.. LMAO


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

But a cute (in many way funny) dork don't be sad


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Is that what sisters call there brothers when they really love them


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Yup <3 ILU!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Really I love you too lol


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Really I love you too lol



Yay! I'm so happy lol 
Hay sis when is the next chapter comming up?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah sis where is the new chapter


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Is that what sisters call there brothers when they really love them



Yupp yupp.. Get used to it.. lol.
Just spreading the brotherly sisterly love.. 
You know you love us.. lol.

New chapter.. almost done..
Blame my computer..
I've had to restart on it twice..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yupp yupp.. Get used to it.. lol.
> Just spreading the brotherly sisterly love..
> You know you love us.. lol.
> 
> New chapter.. almost done..



Of course I love you

Ok I'll be waiting


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

chappy......... chappy... my duty in this family is annoyance......... chappy.......


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> chappy......... chappy... my duty in this family is annoyance......... chappy.......



You just have to be patient sis I'm waiting too


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Clara how old are you lolz.... Patience young grasshopper lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

..................... i am born impatient!!
i am 14. ME NOT YOUNG!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Clara how old are you lolz.... Patience young grasshopper lol



lol that was funny


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Of course I love you
> 
> Ok I'll be waiting



I love you too.. 



claraofthesand said:


> chappy......... chappy... my duty in this family is annoyance......... chappy.......



Almost done.. Just editing and geeking it around right now..



claraofthesand said:


> ..................... i am born impatient!!
> i am 14. ME NOT YOUNG!!



I can tell... 
14 is not young.. I'm 16.. mature one you are.. just like me..
i'll hurry with the chapter little sis..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

14 huh I have alot of young and mature sisters

Even the 9 year old one has a mouth on her a very bad mouth


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Lolz your 14? lolz yeah that isn' young at all... But you still a little sister to me lol


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> lol that was funny



Why thank you... every ones in a while I tend to be funny lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Naruto's bringin sexy back i love your avatar sis


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Naruto's bringin sexy back i love your avatar sis



Haha I thought it was hilarous (and true) so I had to put it on there lol. Thank You!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Haha I thought it was hilarous (and true) so I had to put it on there lol. Thank You!



You're Welcome sis do you watch the anime or read the manga or both


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> You're Welcome sis do you watch the anime or read the manga or both



Both! I can't get enough of it!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome sis
I'm an Anime Watcher that's just what I like


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Awesome sis
> I'm an Anime Watcher that's just what I like



Do you watch the english version or the Japanese?
I like being ahead or kept up with things so I read the manga also


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

I watch English so i'm not on Naruto Shippuden yet is that a bad thing


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I watch English so i'm not on Naruto Shippuden yet is that a bad thing



So you are stuck on fillers lolz, believe me once it gets to shippuden it gets much better lol... I can talk so much about it from shippuden but I can't! Damn it lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

I guess I suck for watching English Dubbed

Yeah that means I watch Bleach in English Dubbed too yeah i know i gotta long way to go no one has to remind me


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I guess I suck for watching English Dubbed
> 
> Yeah that means I watch Bleach in English Dubbed too yeah i know i gotta long way to go no one has to remind me



Thats ok I just started watching Bleash so I have a long ways to go too lol... But you don't suck for watching the English version I still love you Big Brother


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Thats ok I just started watching Bleash so I have a long ways to go too lol... But you don't suck for watching the English version I still love you Big Brother



Thank you I love you to Sister


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Thank you I love you to Sister



Haha I just noticed I misspelled Bleach lolz
No problems Big Brother ILU


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

One big happy family


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> One big happy family



Yepperz 

What ever happened to Sophie... Where is the new Chapter?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

I have no idea she's probaly working very hard on it

I gotta go one of my shows is coming on talk to you later sis

It's wrestling if you wanted to know i love it and don't care if anybody else does just gettin my point across


----------



## limatt (Jun 17, 2008)

their is so many posts in here


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

TYPE SIS TYPE!... You can do it!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I have no idea she's probaly working very hard on it
> 
> I gotta go one of my shows is coming on talk to you later sis
> 
> It's wrestling if you wanted to know i love it and don't care if anybody else does just gettin my point across



Good Night Big Brother! Talk To you Laterz! Enjoy wrestling


----------



## limatt (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto are you my new e sis


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

limatt said:


> trsofnaruto are you my new e sis



Yeppers! Lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

*The Taken:: Chapter 5*

Disclaimer: I do not own Naruto
```````````````
I can’t explain how sorry I am that it took this long..
Times are hard right now, I hope everyone understands that..
Thanks for all the posts and all.. I really appreciate all of it..
&& To my E-Family.. You guys are great.. 
I would love a bigger family too.. [*e-bf maybe? Aha]
Well.. Anyways.. Please enjoy… Thanks again ^-^

Genius23:: J -perv.. Lol.
I’ll sketch up drawings later of Kirra and Kairi for ya.. Alright??
```````````````
Chapter 5::
```````````````

Not even bothering to see who they really were, she charged at the nearest to her.. She was going insane. She whipped her hand out and lashed a wave of chakra at them.. She had a new chakra color.. Purple… “Weird.. “She thought.. She heard a familiar scream and she dead-on stopped. 

The area was covered in complete dust from her chakra outburst.. She couldn’t see anything around her, just dust.. “Did she hurt Kirra?” She began to scream violently again in frustration, her emotions seriously were out of whack, she needed to calm down and fast too.

She heard someone walk up to approach her and she lashed out.. The two boys began throwing kunai at her in defensive way.. She’s was throwing kunai’s back at an amazing rate. She heard a kunai coming at her from behind but she turned around too late to stop it.

She felt the kunai pierce her shoulder bone. It tore it’s pretty deep in.. She immediately tore it back out and threw it at it‘s owner.. She started wigging out again and the next thing she knew, she had transformed into the full-fledge form of Xylia.. This time taking the form of a beautiful White Wolf. She thought she was near victory, she was far from right.

See looked straight forward and saw them. There was two demon form’s standing in front of her. One was the form of a Shukaku and the other was of Kyuubi.

That was when the real fight started, it lasted only for a mere ten minutes though.. Everything from clawing each other, Biting, Stabbing, Kicking, Punching, getting tossed into mountain sides and all that good stuff. 

It was a vicious fight and this is how it ends:

Xylia, Shukaku, and Kyuubi were all getting tired of this fight. They all wanted it to end, each in their own little ways.. Shukaku and Kyuubi both, once again, teamed up on Xylia. If they could get close enough to her to put a sealing stamp on her, this would all be over. 

They both made clones of themselves and charged at her again for another attempt. While Kyuubi was distracting her, Shukaku hit her blind spot with the tag.

The next thing she knew, she was back to her old ‘Kairi’ form and she had a kunai held firmly at her neck and one held even firmer, that was pointed at her heart.. 

The blonde looked quite pissed, “If you don‘t stop this, right now, I’ll kill you.” his red fox-like eyes focused on her every move.. He was definitely quite serious.

The red-head just stared at her.. Anger shone in his eyes.. His sand wrapped around her to make sure she wouldn’t be able to move.. He was indeed strong..

Then just as soon as she saw then, it all at once hit her.. 
Her visit with Xylia.. The demon telling her about this.. 
She quickly flashed back to their conversation..
“Very soon here, You will run into three ninja. Do not fight them. A female ANBU and two male ANBU members from The Hidden Leaf Village: Konoha.”
She began to panic.. “Has it all began?? Already?!?!.. But is it??.. Is it??.. The demon boys?? But.. Where’s the girl at??.” She thought..

The dust settled down and she saw another ninja, female though, standing in front of Kirra and Kazu. She also had her kunai drawn and was in a guarding stance.. 

“She’s protecting them from me? I’m a danger to my own friends?” she whispered so lowly that no one had even heard her..

Kairi slowly un-tensed and dropped to her knee’s.. She began to bawl and the tears just kept coming and coming.. She was soo miserable, it wasn’t fair. Why did SHE have to be such a monster? She was tired of being lonely, being treated different, not being able to control herself.. She was soo broken, yet she had stuffed everything up inside for soo long.. She didn’t want anyone to see her pain.. But she couldn’t help it.. She couldn’t do it anymore.

The blonde bent down on his knees and put his hand on her shoulder..
“It’s gonna be okay…”

Kairi’s eyes met with his.. 

“I promise you…” he smiled quite stupidly..

This boy was indeed different, and you could tell by the look in his eyes he understood her.. She weirdly felt so much comfort from this boy..
She smiled weakly, “Alright, you break it… (She stared him directly in the eyes..) ..and I’ll break your neck.”

The blonde looked at her, A sweat drop planted right on his forehead.
“This girl.. Shhee’s scary.. Just like Sakura when she gets mad.” he thought.. 

He stepped back to the red-hed's side.. Looked at the ANBU female and motioned her to come over to them.. The real danger was gone, things were okay.. For now anywayz..

Kirra jumped up and ran to Kairi.. 
“You really got me scared for a minute..” Kirra said as she bent down and hugged her best friend...

```````````````
So Yeaah.. Hope you all liked it. J
I’m not really good at fighting scenes..
But I think I did an okay job.. Hopefully.. -Sophie


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome! lolz... Geez Kairi is quite scary lolz... I was right Naruto and Gaara saving the day lol, and of course Sakura


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Awesome! lolz... Geez Kairi is quite scary lolz... I was right Naruto and Gaara saving the day lol, and of course Sakura




Haha.. yeaah, thats what makes her so interesting though..
Ahaha.. I had to put them in there.. demon+demon thing.. You know??
Yeaah i love her when she's mad.. lol


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Haha.. yeaah, thats what makes her so interesting though..
> Ahaha.. I had to put them in there.. demon+demon thing.. You know??
> Yeaah i love her when she's mad.. lol



Same with my FF OC when she gets mad it gets ugly (evil) But it's great lol (She is also a Bijuu/Tailed demon)
What kind of demon is Kairi?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Same with my FF OC when she gets mad it gets ugly (evil) But it's great lol (She is also a Bijuu/Tailed demon)
> What kind of demon is Kairi?



Well Kairi's demon is.. Xylia the demon of the forest. She can morph into different forest animals as she chooses.. That's what makes her so powerful..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Well Kairi's demon is.. Xylia the demon of the forest. She can morph into different forest animals as she chooses.. That's what makes her so powerful..



Now that is a better discription lol... That is awesome (What did she turn into with the fight againts Naruto and Gaara?)


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Now that is a better discription lol... That is awesome (What did she turn into with the fight againts Naruto and Gaara?)



White Wolf.. I'll edit the story to make it a bit more descriptive..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> White Wolf.. I'll edit the story to make it a bit more descriptive..



I absolutely love Wolves... Their are my favorite Animals lol... I have two tattoos of wolves (One cute baby wolf on the back of my right shoulder blade, and a 5-tailed wolf (Gobi no Houkou, goes with my FF) on my left thigh) lol pluz I have a wolf hybrid (his name is Tigger) used to have two but she died (her name was poohbear lolz)


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I absolutely love Wolves... Their are my favorite Animals lol... I have two tattoos of wolves (One cute baby wolf on the back of my right shoulder blade, and a 5-tailed wolf (Gobi no Houkou, goes with my FF) on my left thigh) lol pluz I have a wolf hybrid (his name is Tigger) used to have two but she died (her name was poohbear lolz)



Yeaah me too.. 
Pretty cool..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah me too..
> Pretty cool..



Yeah me too? Which Part? The love wolves, tattoo, or wolf hybrid? lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

All of 'em.. Are pretty cool.. lol


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> All of 'em.. Are pretty cool.. lol



Really? Holly fuck (excuse my french lol) Shit no way... We were meant to be sisters


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Really? Holly fuck (excuse my french lol) Shit no way... We were meant to be sisters



Ahahahahaha.. Yess, We are...


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome Chapter sis can't wait for the next one you make Naruto sound just like hiself Naruto and Gaara My two most fav naruto characters teaming up that's a dream i thought would never happen and plus i love wolves


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Awesome Chapter sis can't wait for the next one you make Naruto sound just like hiself Naruto and Gaara My two most fav naruto characters teaming up that's a dream i thought would never happen and plus i love wolves



Yay Another wolf lover lolz...
Naruto and Gaara working together (totally a dream)
How was wrestling big bro?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Awesome Chapter sis can't wait for the next one you make Naruto sound just like hiself Naruto and Gaara My two most fav naruto characters teaming up that's a dream i thought would never happen and plus i love wolves



Ahaha.. yeaah thanks a bunch bro 
I'll make sure the next chapter comes a lot sooner..
I love wolves too smile-


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. yeaah thanks a bunch bro
> I'll make sure the next chapter comes a lot sooner..
> I love wolves too smile-



We are the perfect family lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Something we all share in common a love for wolves

Wrestling was great


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahaha.. i guess we are??.. lol. 
A love for wolves.. yess!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

So what else what else? We have to find more... 
Glad you liked wrestling was it WWE or WWF (IDK what its called now lol)
OR that UFC stuff (looks dangerous but awesome lol)


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> So what else what else? We have to find more...
> Glad you liked wrestling was it WWE or WWF (IDK what its called now lol)
> OR that UFC stuff (looks dangerous but awesome lol)



.....It's called WWE....


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> .....It's called WWE....


 
Oh I C...
I hope he get better big bro  Don't cry


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn i never thought that so many posts 
could be made in such a short amt of time  
I love you guys..  All of you..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey sis do you want me to ask him now


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Hey sis do you want me to ask him now




That would be nice 
Thanks a bunch bro.. 
I'm just a bit shy in 'that' field.. you know??


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

I sent him a message a little while ago i hope he got it


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeahah.. That'd be nice..
Once agian thx bro..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Of course anything for my sister


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww.. I feel soo loved.. 
I mega mega mega love yo bro... Like mega.. lol.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn should i tell i sent him a message i hope he reads before he leaves


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Do what you think is right..
I completely trust you.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

You're welcome sis i hope it works out for you


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> You're welcome sis i hope it works out for you




Yeaah he sent me a PM.. 
I have to wait till tomorrow night.. 
Err.. That's a long time to wait..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Be patient sis patience is a virtue


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Be patient sis patience is a virtue



Yeaah i know.. doesn't mean i have to like it though..
Sorry for pissing you off, i really didnt mean it


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

I know I''m sorry I'm still shook up about my bro


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

It's okay.. Just next time, don't blow up on me, talk to me..
I'm not your enemy, i'm your sister.. Don't forget that..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

I know I'm really sorry


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't be sorry..  Just plzz.. Don't let there be a next time..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

There won't be a next time I promise I'll just yell at myself or something


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks bro.. 
Ahaha.. Or, you couldn't yell at all..
Good idea maybe??


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

What should I do then try and stay calm then


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Umm.. That would work and also..
You have your e-gf and me and all your other siblings..
Talk if you need too, it helps a lot..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank's sis I know and I love that you have my back and help me with my problems if i ever have any

Woah i feel so horny now Jade


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeaah no problems.. That's what sisters do best.. 
Um.. So horny?? Brother??.. EW!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh I'm sorry it's something Jade posted I'm sorry if I'm being disgusting


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

ahaha.. it's alright..
You forget where we met brother.. lol.
That shit don't bug me.. 
I just love giving silly reactions.. lol.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

hahaha yeah i remember where we met that's good to know i'm sure when you and AP hook up you'll be talking like that too hehehe


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahaha yeaah..  IF we do, of course..
Haha.. probally a lot more then i already do..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

You two make a cute couple and i know hell say yes so don't worry


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Hopefully.. That would be a mood-lifter..
You & TrueKazekageGarra make the custest couple ever.. 
Like seriously.. lol. Cute cute..

P.S. I just finished Ch.6 on paper..
I've been working on it for a while now..
It's gonna be good, good, a long one too..
But.. I'm gonna geek with it a bit..
And then, sometime tomorrow..
After i wake up and shit.. Then,
I'll type it up and it'll be posted..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Awww thank you sis

I can't wait to read it


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeaah NP.. anytime Bro..
I cant wait to post it.. 
But it'll have to wait till tomorrow,
My brain is fried till i get some sleep.

Btw.. You should rate this thread..
I like the stars 
Hopefully they stay at five..

I'm gonna get off very soon here..
My eyes are barely staying open.. lol.
Sleeeepp yeeesss.. Uggh.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

I tried waiting for you to reply..
But i can't stay awake any longer..
I'll be on tomorrow, Alright??
Goodnight bro


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm very sorry sis I fell asleep I meant to get back up but I didn't and I'm realy sorry


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 18, 2008)

i finally read the chapter... god you guys talk a lot...
GAARA!!! GAARA GAARA GAARA GAARA GAARA!!!!!!!!!!     GAARA!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i finally read the chapter... god you guys talk a lot...
> GAARA!!! GAARA GAARA GAARA GAARA GAARA!!!!!!!!!!     GAARA!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA ^ that is why I love you Sis lol 
I'm back you all can't wait till the next chapter!
Haha! Big Brother pulled a funny earlier


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I'm very sorry sis I fell asleep I meant to get back up but I didn't and I'm realy sorry



It's all good bro.. thats what i figured..



claraofthesand said:


> i finally read the chapter... god you guys talk a lot...
> GAARA!!! GAARA GAARA GAARA GAARA GAARA!!!!!!!!!!     GAARA!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yess Sis, yess it is Gaara.. lol.
you'll be seeing a lot of him..



trsofnaruto said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA ^ that is why I love you Sis lol
> I'm back you all can't wait till the next chapter!
> Haha! Big Brother pulled a funny earlier



Yeaah Sis, i wrote it up on paper last night..
After i wake up a bit more, then i'll start tying it up..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> It's all good bro.. thats what i figured..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What up sis!
I'll be patient and wait for the next chapter


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> What up sis!
> I'll be patient and wait for the next chapter



Sweet.. && you'll talk to me until then??
Send me another PM sis..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Sweet.. && you'll talk to me until then??
> Send me another PM sis..



Sure will lol  I'll go do that right now


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Alright love ya sis


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey no new chapter yet huh


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahaha.. Not yet.. I just woke up..
After like.. MMM.. Some coffee..
Then i'll start typing it up..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Big Brother! lol... How you feeling today?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm feeling better today Sis thank you I was really torn up last night


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I'm feeling better today Sis thank you I was really torn up last night



YAY!
I could tell, and I saw you accidently went off on little sis Sophie


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes and I'm really sorry I was real emotional last night


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

No problem I understand I would be too


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeaah he sure did.. 
But it's not gonna happen again..
Or else, i might have to get pissed.. 
But for the reason.. It was understandable.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah he sure did..
> But it's not gonna happen again..
> Or else, i might have to get pissed..
> But for the reason.. It was understandable.



Agree with that...


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Sis next time I guess I'll just hit myself or keep telling myself it's alright whenever I'm angry or tense I'll just talk to myself I guess that would be the best right


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 18, 2008)

Amazing cant wait til chapter two


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Sis next time I guess I'll just hit myself or keep telling myself it's alright whenever I'm angry or tense I'll just talk to myself I guess that would be the best right



No express your self lol...
No really when you are down on the glooms you should talk to us, Just don't get mad at us 

Hey look Sis another fan


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Agree with that...



Yeaah sure do i.. 



Narutofreak1789 said:


> Sis next time I guess I'll just hit myself or keep telling myself it's alright whenever I'm angry or tense I'll just talk to myself I guess that would be the best right



NOOOO.. no hitting your self..
Or i'lll fly down there and slap you.
None of those are good things to do..
Talk out your problems.. Duhh..
A lot more helpful then the above listed..



Hisagi said:


> Amazing cant wait til chapter two



Thanks.. & DAAAAMMMNNN... Aha.. Nice sig pic.. lol.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok I'll come to the both of you if I ever have any problems


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Ok I'll come to the both of you if I ever have any problems



You better lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Ok I'll come to the both of you if I ever have any problems



Thats good bro.. very nice to hear that..



trsofnaruto said:


> You better lol



yeaah seriously.. or else..



Hisagi said:


> Amazing cant wait til chapter two



And ahha.. duude i just caught this..
but you mean chapter 6??


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok i promise to both of you


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Ok i promise to both of you



Now that we have that issue settled lol Anything new any of you all?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Well not really nothing comes to mind at the moment how about you sis


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Hm....... Nada total brain fart lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn hmmm.... Shit i can't think of anything


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

How about how we should get sis an e-bf??
Because you know she wants one..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> How about how we should get sis an e-bf??
> Because you know she wants one..



Sis that's gonna happen tonight don't worry everything will work out


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> How about how we should get sis an e-bf??
> Because you know she wants one..


No worries you will get your e-bf lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Ohh.. Yeaah.. I hope soo!.. 
But no, I was talking about trsofnaruto..
I told her to get out there and find one or he will come to her.. 
and just tell us and we'll work our magic..
and BLAM! she'll have one..
She's a sweet girl, she'll have no problem..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh you mean trsofnaruto well i'll gladly help just ask


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeaah thats what i told her..
But yeaah.. i'm take a shower..
I'll be back soon..
Love you both


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Alright Sis talk to you soon


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Love you sis see you soon
I know I have to find one but like sis said I just have to get out there and I will find him lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok sis just tell who the lucky guy is on here and i'll help really i will


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Ok sis just tell who the lucky guy is on here and i'll help really i will



Yay! I love having brothers and sisters lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Of course I love having brothers and sisters too


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeaah .. I love you guys too..
damn, that was a quick shower.. lol.
I'm bacc.. lol.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah .. I love you guys too..
> damn, that was a quick shower.. lol.
> I'm bacc.. lol.



I was about to say the same damn thing lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

ahaha yeaah.. 
but if i stayed in too long then my skin would get all old looking.. 
and the hott water would make me tired.. and i'm trying to wake up.. lol.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> ahaha yeaah..
> but if i stayed in too long then my skin would get all old looking..
> and the hott water would make me tired.. and i'm trying to wake up.. lol.



I LOVE HOT SHOWERS! They are very relaxing


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh shit i better not say anything about this i'll let you two talk about that I'll keep my mouth closed hehee


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Oh shit i better not say anything about this i'll let you two talk about that I'll keep my mouth closed hehee



Hey now! Pervert!
Brother pulled a funny


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I LOVE HOT SHOWERS! They are very relaxing



Same here.. lol.



Narutofreak1789 said:


> Oh shit i better not say anything about this i'll let you two talk about that I'll keep my mouth closed hehee



Ahahaha.. Nice one bro..



trsofnaruto said:


> Hey now! Pervert!
> Brother pulled a funny



Ahaha.. bro's always been a perv.. 
well at least as long as i've known him..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

In the words of The legendary Saanin I'm a big onebut i don't hit on my sisters that's just disgusting


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> In the words of The legendary Saanin I'm a big onebut i don't hit on my sisters that's just disgusting



Yeah none of that Hilbilly shit lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> In the words of The legendary Saanin I'm a big onebut i don't hit on my sisters that's just disgusting



Ahaha.. Same here Bro, Same here..
Anywayz.. It's all good.. Considering who i like.. 



trsofnaruto said:


> Yeah none of that Hilbilly shit lol



Yeaah.. that would be WAYYYYY nasty..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

You talkin about AP Sis


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 18, 2008)

....there was a movie about that once.. except the hillbillies tried to have sex with just random strangers.... that were the same sex....


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> You talkin about AP Sis



Yeeeeeeaaaaahhhh 



claraofthesand said:


> ....there was a movie about that once.. except the hillbillies tried to have sex with just random strangers.... that were the same sex....



EWWWWWWWWWWWW!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ....there was a movie about that once.. except the hillbillies tried to have sex with just random strangers.... that were the same sex....



Fucking nasty


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 18, 2008)

i knoW!!!! i don't ever want to see it...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Neither would I!!.. That's sooooo gross. *barf*


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

starts to throw up *barfs*whew man that was nasty yuck


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahaha.. Seriously...


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Oooook let's change the subject before i get really sick i'm eating my supper


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahaha.. Okay.. lol.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Total Randomness but RAMEN! lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

I love ramen noodles i'm gonna have some later yum yum


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

haha.. ramen is good.. lol.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Yay everyone is having ramen with me lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn right ramen is where it's at hmmm hmm


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

AHAHAHA.. Yes!!..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn what else do we have in common


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Umm.. probally a lot more shit.. lol.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah a lotta shit lol i finally got to a new rank woohooo Specail Jounin I kick ass


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Yeah a lotta shit lol i finally got to a new rank woohooo Specail Jounin I kick ass



I finally got Genin lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Sis you're a Chuunin lol


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Sis you're a Chuunin lol



Haha woops made you look lol
Hells yeah I'm a Chuunin


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Haha.. yeaah i'm the Genin.. lol.
Congrats Bro


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

lol walked right into that one 
Thank you sis
Big bro-Jounin
Big sis-Chuunin
Little sis-Genin
My family


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

HAha lol I messed it up, guilty as charged lol


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 18, 2008)

where is that chapter two


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> where is that chapter two



It's Chapter 7 Hisagi


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Page 1 or 2


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> lol walked right into that one
> Thank you sis
> Big bro-Jounin
> Big sis-Chuunin
> ...



Ahaha.. That's pretty cool.



Hisagi said:


> where is that chapter two



Hey. Be nice.
It's on page 1, i think, if not page 2
Chapter 6 is coming out sooon..
I just started typing it..



Narutofreak1789 said:


> It's Chapter 7 Hisagi



No it's chapter 6..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

My bad sis I'll be back you two gotta go take a hot shower myself after helping my dad with the car i'll be right back


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Alright bro.. Talk to you when you get back..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Alright bro.. Talk to you when you get back..



Bye Bro 
So almost done with the chapter?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Yupp.. I'm just geeking it around..
Ahaha.. you'll like the changes..
Be patient Sis..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Me! Impatient...Never Lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Who's back I'm back Naru fo shizzle my nizzle ok that was lame


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Who's back I'm back Naru fo shizzle my nizzle ok that was lame



HAHAHA And you said you weren't funny


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know why that came out guess cuz i'm listening to Young Jeezy Yeahhhh


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I don't know why that came out guess cuz i'm listening to Young Jeezy Yeahhhh



Haha that dude is so Cheesy lol (Look it rhymed) :amazed


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh you dissing Jeezy


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Oh you dissing Jeezy



No I was just fucking with you lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Fucking with me huh alright if you say so


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Fucking with me huh alright if you say so



I was I promise  lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Alright I love you i can take jokes but if something i see don't strike me the right way well let's hope that don't ever happen oh what the hell am i saying i will never hate one of my sis's never i would hate myself before i ever do that 

Weezy and Chamillionaire yeahh


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Alright I love you i can take jokes but if something i see don't strike me the right way well let's hope that don't ever happen oh what the hell am i saying i will never hate one of my sis's never i would hate myself before i ever do that
> 
> Weezy and Chamillionaire yeahh



Aww don't hate yourself  Then I hate myself, I could never hate any of my e-siblings either lolz

Haha Weezy and Chamillionaire, So you like rap? lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

That a problem sis


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> That a problem sis



Nope just asking lol
Thats cool, I like some(if not most) rap out there lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Eminem,Lil Wayne,Chamillionaire,Young Jeezy,Ludacris are all my fav rappers


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Eminem,Lil Wayne,Chamillionaire,Young Jeezy,Ludacris are all my fav rappers



Haha they are the old (But still awesome!) Rappers lol And I believe most if not all are still around


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Well they my favs i don't give a rat's ass if no one else likes or not


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Well they my favs i don't give a rat's ass if no one else likes or not



Lol Yeah they are your favs you shouldn't care If anyone else like them or not lol... But I like them 
But my genre is more rock if anything


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn now you're really talking my language I love rock and heavy metal i pick that over any kind of music i live and breathe rock and metal


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Damn now you're really talking my language I love rock and heavy metal i pick that over any kind of music i live and breathe rock and metal



Hellz yeah I love rock! and metal lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

I love you so much more


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I love you so much more



Aww I love you so much more too  What are your favorite bands?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a fucking huge list i'll just say some
Sevendust
Shadows Fall
Slipknot
P.O.D.
Alter Bridge
Ill Nino
As I Lay Dying
Demon Hunter
Disturbed
Seether
Killswitch Engage
Avenged Sevenfold
In Flames
Soilwork
Machine Head
Metallica


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I have a fucking huge list i'll just say someSevendustShadows FallSlipknotP.O.D.Alter BridgeIll NinoAs I Lay DyingDemon HunterDisturbedSeetherKillswitch EngageAvenged SevenfoldIn FlamesSoilworkMachine HeadMetallica


I love all those bands except:
Alter Bridge
Ill Nino
In Flames 
It's not because I don't like them, I haven't heard of them lol

But I must add a few my self 
Bullet For My Valentine
Chevelle
Breaking Benjamin
Puddle of Mudd
Five Finger Death Punch
Drowning Pool
Nickelback (I know they really aren't hard core but the still rock!)
Three Days GraceTrapt
30 Seconds to Mars (Kindoff Emo but what the hell lol)
3 Doors down
10 years
ETC. Could go on but that would take forever lol
Oh and can't forget Linkin Park lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I love all those bands except:
> Alter Bridge
> Ill Nino
> In Flames
> ...



You should defintley here Alter Bridge they are amazing and I love all those bands you mentioned especially Three Days Grace Breaking Benjamin and Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> You should defintley here Alter Bridge they are amazing and I love all those bands you mentioned especially Three Days Grace Breaking Benjamin and Bullet For My Valentine



Bullet For my Valentine and Breaking Benjamin have been my all time favorite lol I'll look up Alter Bridge


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

here sis i got vids of them check them out

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]
This[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oaZDZdOiHo[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvXHSpbtKus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

They sound awesome, I heard of the first song before Rise today. The last one Is the best for me Metalingus I believe lol(It hits the spot you know lol)


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank's Sis there one of my alltime Favs


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Thank's Sis there one of my alltime Favs



I can tell why lol Noe that I listen to the second one. I think I heard that one somewhere to lol....Awesome Band


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you Sis I'm very happy now


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Thank you Sis I'm very happy now



Yay! lolz... I just noticed something, Alter bridge is kindoff like Puddle of Mudd... With a hint of Disturbed (Form the last vid lol)
Hey did you make that last video?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

No i didn't but it's a great vid i got it favorited on youtube

yeah they do sound like Puddle of Mudd with a little Disturbed hold on you like Disturbed very awesome

we have so much in common in music and everything else i wish you was my real sister


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> No i didn't but it's a great vid i got it favorited on youtube
> 
> yeah they do sound like Puddle of Mudd with a little Disturbed hold on you like Disturbed very awesome
> 
> we have so much in common in music and everything else i wish you was my real sister



Of course I love Disturbed lol

I know I wish we were real siblings  lol 
We have so much in common! 
I love you Big Brother!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Of course I love Disturbed lol
> 
> I know I wish we were real siblings  lol
> We have so much in common!
> I love you Big Brother!



I love you too very much Sis

I guess online will have to do


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I love you too very much SisI guess online will have to do


 Sadly yes....:amazedMaybe we can one day visit?  lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Sadly yes....:amazedMaybe we can one day visit?  lolz



I really hope so you live in arizona i live in south carolina


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I really hope so you live in arizona i live in south carolina



I'll be lmoving to FL so I'll be closer


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Holy shit for real wow awesome


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Holy shit for real wow awesome



Yup Yup! Lolz definatly better thatn AZ  It's too damn hot here


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

That's great i see down there it's always over 100 degrees

I want you to meet Jade you two would get along vwry well you both have a great sense of humor it would be even more awesome if you two became e-sisters


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> That's great i see down there it's always over 100 degrees
> 
> I want you to meet Jade you two would get along vwry well you both have a great sense of humor it would be even more awesome if you two became e-sisters



Lets say like 120  and why am I moving IDK (sarcasm) lol 
That would be great Introduce us lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

I will whenever she gets online I hope she gets on tonight uh oh i'm going crazy just thinking about her My precious Jadepek oh but you're not in the Gaara FC or the Jiraiya FC or the ZabuzaXAnko FC damn that sucks


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm like slowly but surely joining Fanclubs I am getting to those lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I'm like slowly but surely joining Fanclubs I am getting to those lol



Oh ok sis awesome


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Oh ok sis awesome



I'll go join one of those right now lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you Sis you're the best


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

One step closer to meeting Jade lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> One step closer to meeting Jade lol



Yep i just hope she gets online tonight


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Yep i just hope she gets online tonight



I'm sure she will if not then there is always tomorrow


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah i know but i didn't see her for almost a month i want her to get on here alot


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww... I will eventually will meet her


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

i know i know Jade please come on tonight


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

*The Taken:: Chapter 6*

Disclaimer: I do not own Naruto
```````````````
Hey everyone!!.. Here’s another chapter.. 
Hope you all enjoy!! Next chapter should be out soon too..
Maybe later tonight or early tomorrow.. 

Genius23::  -perv. Lol.
Once I get my scanner to work, 
I’ll put up those drawings..
Expect them in the next Chapter.. Hopefully.
```````````````
Chapter 6::
```````````````

Kirra let go of Kairi and as soon as she did, she realized that her best friends blood was all over her.. Her eyes enormously widened as she looked at Kairi and realized how serious of a condition she was in..

She had blood gushing out of her shoulder while her other stabs and cuts were gushing out quite a bit of blood too. Her ribs looked as if they had surfaced out her skin, she looked closer and saw that they indeed did. Plenty of blood was coming out of that too. Her eyes began to tear up as she saw all this.. She directly looked her friend in the eyes..

Kairi was still on her knees with her back arched over.. Her face was covered in blood and a few strands of her, now black hair, were hanging over her face. She looked as if she was barely hanging on to consciousness, as is…

“Kaa-aa-iii-rrr-iii? You okay??” Kirra stuttered.

The red-head saw what was going on and ran over to the girls..
“We need to get her to a hospital” he said to Kirra.
He got on his knees and bent over to pick up Kairi but Kirra stopped him.

“I’m not going to let someone, whose name I don’t even know touch her.” 
she glared at him... “You guys made her this way anyway.”

The red-haired just glared at her back.. His glare more intimating then hers.. 
“My name’s Gaara of the sand and we did you a favor, you bitch. I’m not gonna let you stand in the way of me helping her, because if we don’t get her medical-aid soon here then she will definitely die. I will not have her death on my conscious.” 

She realized that he was right. She nodded to him and he went to pick her up again. As soon as he got his arms around her, he realized that blood had started oozing out of her mouth. She was breathing quite heavily too.. 

He looked at his teammates. “We need to help them.”

The blonde had already healed himself so he walked over to Kirra and Kazu.. 

He looked at Kirra.. “Nothing serious.. Kirra may need surgery on her collarbone, but I’m pretty sure you guys already know that.”.. he then healed her minor little injuries.. He turned his attention to Kazu.

“Nothing serious either, but you should let me heal that cut on your neck.”

Kazu just looked at him.. “Why do I feel like I know this boy?” he thought..

The blonde noticed that the boy was staring at him..
“What’s your name boy?”

“My name’s Kazuaki, yours?”

“Mine’s Naruto of the Leaf..”

Naruto got closer to Kazu and began healing his neck.. He looked at him...

“You know what’s pretty freaky?”

Kazu got curious. “What?”

Naruto looked at him. “You could pass as the son of our Hokage, You look so much like her, it‘s creepy..”

Kazu had a weird look on his face now…
“Well, I’m actually looking for my parents. My aunt said that they left me with her because they wanted a better lifestyle for me. I have questions and they have the answers I need.”

Naruto looked at Kazu again.
“Well, since your coming to our village you’ll have to see her anyway.. But I‘m warning you, don‘t piss her off, she‘ll kill cuz she’s crazy.”

Kazu smirked. “I guess we’ll find out then..”

Naruto had finished healing his neck.. He looked at him and smiled..
“We sure will wont we?”

The female ANBU had ran over to Gaara’s side and dropped on her knees. Kirra glared at her just like she did to Gaara.

She sighed. “My name is Kurenai of the Leaf.”

Kirra nodded her head again. 
“I don’t mean to sound stuck up but we’re both overprotective of each other. We’re best friends, you’d be the same way with yours.”

She nodded and then turned her attention on Kairi..  She made some hand seals for a jutsu, and then another one, and then another once..

To everyone, the minutes that passed seemed like an eternity. Kurenai made yet another hand seal and Kairi’s breathing slowed, and became more stable.

Kurenai sighed.. “My jutsu couldn’t heal her because I’m no good at healing jutsu’s” she confessed. “But this jutsu will freeze her in this condition for around 12 or so hours. It should prevent her from getting any worse for awhile, or at least until we get to our village.”

Kirra looked at her. “Good.”

Naruto and Gaara exchanged glances.. 
“I think we should head out now” Gaara said.

Everyone nodded their heads in approval.

Naruto looked at Gaara.. “Do you want me to carry Kairi?”

Gaara glared at him “No.”

‘Oh-kaay..” He said as he left to go ahead and scout for possible enemies..

Gaara picked up Kirra, and Kazu put his arm around Kirra to give her some extra support and also just to get closer to her (if you know what I mean..)-perv

Once Naruto came back, they all set off.. Naruto still in the front of them and Kurenai in the back.. -Watching for enemies??

```````````````
Hope ya all like it.. -Sophie 

Notes:
- When Naruto was healing Kirra, Kurenai was checking out Kairi. When Naruto started healing Kazu, that is when Kurenai started healing Kairi and Kirra was talking to her and stuff.. You know? Both scene’s happening at once? Hope I didn’t confuse you all.. Lol.
- Gaara seems to favor Kairi a bit? Is he starting to like her psycho ass? -Maybe..
- Kazuaki does know a lot about medical-aid and stuff but i wanted him to not go all macho macho hero man this time.. you know??


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome! You are right I do like lol Can't wait till Kazu Meets  mama lolz


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 18, 2008)

AWW!! GAARA IS NICE!!!!!!! AWWW!!!!
ga: ......stop rubbing it in...
YOU WERE SO NICE!!
ga: ......ok.......
*hug*


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome Sis waiting on next chapter


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

trsofnaruto: I can't wait to write that either..
I'ma make it interesting too 



claraofthesand said:


> AWW!! GAARA IS NICE!!!!!!! AWWW!!!!
> ga: ......stop rubbing it in...
> YOU WERE SO NICE!!
> ga: ......ok.......
> *hug*



I know.. Had to do it.. lol.



Narutofreak1789 said:


> Awesome Sis waiting on next chapter



Alright.. thanks bro


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Things are gettin really interesting already i can't wait


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks you brother ... 
Mann, sometimes i wish you were my real bro..
That would be tight!!.. lol.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Want more lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Thanks you brother ...
> Mann, sometimes i wish you were my real bro..
> That would be tight!!.. lol.



You're welcome sis
I was thinking the exact same thing with big sis earlier you two would make awesome real life sisters that i would look out for


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Want more lol



I work on it later..
My brain hurts from that one..
Give it time to heal!!



Narutofreak1789 said:


> You're welcome sis
> I was thinking the exact same thing with big sis earlier you two would make awesome real life sisters that i would look out for



Yeaah.. We'll meet one day. We will.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I know we will i can't wait

Hey Sophie are you gonna be on here a long time if so I'll be back tonight I gotta get off for awhile i wish i had a laptop so i can stay on here but my mom is gonna get on here awhile


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeaah i will.. I'll see you when you get back on 
 Love you bro..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm Back sorry I left without notice lol I had to come back homw (I was at my moms BF house and she wanted to go home NOW, lol so I couldn't say be right back lol) But i'm Back.... We should get together one day somewhere


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeaah that would be nice..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Lolz that would be hecka fun


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeaah... It would..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

So I saw AP was on what did he say?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Nothing...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh.... But He will respond to you eventually lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeaah sure, eventually..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh no i missed Jade


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

That sucks bro..
How are you?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm ok i see AP didn't say anything today hopefully tomorrow


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

That's good..
Hopefully..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

I said Hi to her... She didn't respond


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeaah that sucks..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

I know she probaly had to get off hopefully she comes back on for awhile


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I know she probaly had to get off hopefully she comes back on for awhile



 It's ok Big Bro she will be back


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> It's ok Big Bro she will be back



Thank you Sis I feel alot better I'm glad I have so many wonderful Sisters that care about me


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

I might get off for a while soon here.. idk.
I wana go for a drive.. Clear my mind.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> I might get off for a while soon here.. idk.
> I wana go for a drive.. Clear my mind.



Alright Sis talk to you later then if you leave Hope you get better


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> I might get off for a while soon here.. idk.
> I wana go for a drive.. Clear my mind.



Ok sis... Hope you get better


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Thank you Sis I feel alot better I'm glad I have so many wonderful Sisters that care about me



Of course lolz  <3


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Of course lolz  <3



Thank you Sis hey Sis have you ever heard of Melodic Death Metal


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Sounds very familiar... Why?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Alright Sis talk to you later then if you leave Hope you get better





trsofnaruto said:


> Ok sis... Hope you get better




Yeaah thats if i decide to grab my keys and go..
Idk.. I'm in a pretty fucking shitty mood right now..
So idk if i wana drive or not,
It would help and all but i don't wana get into a car when i'm all unstable and crash it.. I would snap if i crashed my car.. Eggh That would seriously suck.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah thats if i decide to grab my keys and go..
> Idk.. I'm in a pretty fucking shitty mood right now..
> So idk if i wana drive or not,
> It would help and all but i don't wana get into a car when i'm all unstable and crash it.. I would snap if i crashed my car.. Eggh That would seriously suck.



Urgh! Your younger than me and you can drive (I can seriously dislike my mother sometimes )
Whats on your mind maybe we can help?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah thats if i decide to grab my keys and go..
> Idk.. I'm in a pretty fucking shitty mood right now..
> So idk if i wana drive or not,
> It would help and all but i don't wana get into a car when i'm all unstable and crash it.. I would snap if i crashed my car.. Eggh That would seriously suck.



Sis don't you dare talk stupid shit like that you hear me i don't wanna hear about any crashes

Ok Sis this is one of my fav melodic death metal bands Scar Symmetry i just want you to check it out if you don't like it it's fine with me

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85h5KYI0bHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Urgh! Your younger than me and you can drive (I can seriously dislike my mother sometimes )
> Whats on your mind maybe we can help?



Yeaah i got my licence on my 16th b-day..
Nothing, it's nothing. Don't worry about it.



Narutofreak1789 said:


> Sis don't you dare talk stupid shit like that you hear me i don't wanna hear about ant crashes
> 
> Ok Sis this is one of my fav melodic death metal bands Scar Symmetry i just want you to check it out if you don't like it it's fine with me
> 
> ...



Bro.. Yelling at me, right now, would be a stupid idea.. OKay?!?!
Nock it off. Your the last person out there that i would want to snap on.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm sorry Sis *runs off* I was just concerned about you


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

AWESOME! I love it! The guitar solo sonds sick  (I was trying to figure out what was wrong with the lead singers face, and I saw he has no eyebrows lolz, just had to say that lol)

Sis you should definatly talk to someone before you go driving if you fear that is going to happen


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah i got my licence on my 16th b-day..
> Nothing, it's nothing. Don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky! lolz well I have a permit? (that my mom doesn't know about lolz)


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> AWESOME! I love it! The guitar solo sonds sick  (I was trying to figure out what was wrong with the lead singers face, and I saw he has no eyebrows lolz, just had to say that lol)
> 
> Sis you should definatly talk to someone before you go driving if you fear that is going to happen



I didn't say i feared that it would happen...
I just said that it would suck..



Narutofreak1789 said:


> I'm sorry Sis *runs off* I was just concerned about you



Don't worry about it, it's my problem.
I will not make it yours.. 
I was just saying that i might go for a drive..



trsofnaruto said:


> Lucky! lolz well I have a permit? (that my mom doesn't know about lolz)



Yeaah. I got my permit with is was 15 1/2.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

.....


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> .....



^ ???? Your being a dork right now aren't you lolz.... Your happy Jade is back lolz

Ok I understand what you meant now SiS

I'm 17 1/2 and I still don't have an actual liscence


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh i'm sorry i was acting like a stupid asshole i'm extremely happy Jadepek


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Stupid Asshole??? No... I said dork silly lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

hahah i know I'm really glad you liked the Band


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Of course... We like about the same music lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes we do and i'm really happy


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

I have to find something U haven't heard of that I like and show it to you lol... Out of that list I gave you any bands you didn't know?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok Sis i'll be waiting


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Any Bands you didn't know of?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

i know all the bands on that list surprise me Sis bye trust me I'm a rock junkie so even if i already heard it you can still post it here i'm always listening to rock and metal rock on yeahhh


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Lets see... Not that many people know this song is them But I absolutly love this songReptilia


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Lets see... Not that many people know this song is them But I absolutly love this songReptilia



Love this song Breaking Benjamin is so freaking awesome Only the strongest will survive


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Nope it's called Blow Me Away lolz I'll find some more


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah i know what it's called i just love that line in the song

alright i'll be waiting


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh ok lol Blonde momment lol
Here is another one... I actually have this on my Ipod lolz Reptilia


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow Jade is blonde too lol

Damn haven't heard this on a long time another great band Soil My Pride


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Oh i'm sorry yes it's a great vid


It's not a bad thing lolz
Here is another one I'm sure you have heard it but I love it
Reptilia


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Let the bodies hit the floorrrrrrrr love this song


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

True classic lolz.... Gets me pumped up all the time... lets c what next...


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Damn right true classic
Keep em comin Sis all these songs get me going yeahhh rock on


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Lolz And ofcourse one of my all time favorite bands of all time and one of my favorite songs from them (and the chick that put together this video is really good also lolz) Best song EVARR!
Except for it doesn't do the whole song hold on I'll find a better on lol
Best song EVARR!
there better lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahh damn yeah woohooo Bullet For My Valentine Your Tears Don't Fall They crash around me I love this song and vid Forever Naru/Sakupek


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah none of that SasuSaku crap lol, nor NaruHina lolz


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

This one goes out to all the men and women out there fighting the war for us Best song EVARR!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Yeah none of that SasuSaku crap lol, nor NaruHina lolz



Wow we agree on everything it seems like lol


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Wow we agree on everything it seems like lol



We sure do lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahaha.. I loved almost all of them bands you guys mentioned..
I see you guys are having a nice conversation..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. I loved almost all of them bands you guys mentioned..
> I see you guys are having a nice conversation..



Glad for you to join us sis lol


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is another one guys when your doen with the last one... I can't believe I didn't put this band on my list but excellent songBest song EVARR!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeaah no problem??
So whats up??


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Still comparing music and bands lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Here is another one guys when your doen with the last one... I can't believe I didn't put this band on my list but excellent songBest song EVARR!



Oh shit Godsmack I forgot to put them on my list They are so awesome and I love this song I stand aloneeee yeahhhh


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha Nice.. 
Godsmack is a tight fucker..
Love the music..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Haha Nice..
> Godsmack is a tight fucker..
> Love the music..



Hell Yeah I love Godsmack


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha I'm glad you all like it lol I'll find the next one...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is another one I love this song Best song EVARR!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Cool I like this song Thrice is awesome


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is another one
Link removed


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Here is another one
> Link removed



Damn i love this song too Chevelle rocks


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

I liked them too.. Same taste in music.. lol.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

My all time favorite song from them is either this
Link removed
or this
Link removed
We all like the same music lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Man i seriuosly got into Chevelle again thank's Sis

Here's a couple of my alltime fav Bands 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOLgBgnnUUE[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXktCbZzh8E[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXnQZUOlYws[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xps7AM8HbjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahahha.. All good bands..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahahha.. All good bands..



Awesome now i'm even more happy


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

ahaha.. that's good


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

I fucking Love all these bands (the top two I can't remeber the names of them lol)
I push my fingers into my eyes, it's the only thing that stops the pain, itf the pain goes on I'm NOT GONNA MAKE IT!  lol (Duality- SlipKnot). How about Korn?
Sevendust Love (I like their song "Enemy" Here it is)
Here is another one I'm not sure if youll know this one but one of my punk rock friends got me hooked on this song lolz Here it is


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

> Narutofreak1789 said:
> 
> 
> > Man i seriuosly got into Chevelle again thank's Sis
> ...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Alright, alright. I love all the music..
But Sis, you may be going a little overboared with all the music..
I'm not mad or anything.. Just try and tone down all the video posts..
If you know what i mean??..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry my bad... I'll send thru PM If you like?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Sorry my bad... I'll send thru PM If you like?



Yeeaah that would be wonderful..
It's just for the Fan-Fics sake.. You know?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

The top two bands are called As I Lay Dying and Demon Hunter

awesome punk rock song love it like sis we better tone it down on the vid posting


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Those bands are bad ass.. 
That would be very nice.. lol.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah I'll PM from now with the bands lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow both of you like Sevendust,Demon Hunter,As I Lay Dying and Slipknot I'm about to pass out for being to happy oh oh...too late

awesone sis that would be awesome


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

ahaha.. thanks alot..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha lolz That is some crazy stuff there lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Whew I'm back lol woah


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha welcome back lolz I can't find the Gaara FC banners???


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

On the first page theres a link that says gaara banners..
It'll take you to their photobucket account..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Look on the front page of The FC sis they'll  be there


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

I did that and it didn't do it


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Ohh.. thats gay..
Hold on, i'll just go and get you the link..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

That would be awesome I love you lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

There ya go  Love ya too


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

We are such a great family


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

AHAHAHA.. yessss we are..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Hugs to my two beautiful and wonderful sisters


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahaha.. Thanks Bro  You soo sweet  ily..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank You Big Brother!  <3 ILU!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

You're Welcome you two i can't say i love you enough


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahahaha.. Gotta spread the love..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

I am in such a great mood wow i feel great


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha lolz Thats good when your happy we are all happy  lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

I need to even more about you two i probaly haven't even scracthed the surface yet on what i know about the both of you


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahaha.. Yeaah.. Long story.. lol.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh ok one day at a time


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Nope haven't even scratched the surface... It could take days (more like months) Before you know all about me lol... What else would you like to know?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Umm.. Lets all bring this convo to the Jiraiya FC..
I cant let that FC become inactive.. lol...
Go go go go go go.. LMAO..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Lmao very funny Sis


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

GOOO!!! GO GO GO GO GO!!
NOW!! TO THE PERVY PLACE!!
GOOOOO!!!.. ahaha... GO NOW!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

OK! I'll be there soon lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

GOOOOO!!! GO NOW!!
AHAHAHAHAhahaha..
TO PERV PLACE!! GO!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

My Little sis is drunk hahaha cute


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Not as much as i was..
But now i'm drinking again..
This time its an enery drink..
WHOO!! ahahaha..
NOW. GO TO PERV PLACE!
GO GO GO GO GO GO!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Damn drinking alchhol and energy drinks are you ok sis i'll be right there


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm fine!! Just fucking wired as hell..
I'm wirrrreeeedd. At 2:30am my time..
Ahaha.. I love my life sometimes.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Holy shit it's 5:30am here


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahahaha.. Wait?!?! 5:30am?!?!?
GOD DAMNN!!! LMAO.. lol.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Holy crap it's only 2:30 here lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

WHOO!! 2:30!! Same here!!
Ahahaha..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

We have the same time lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Shit i hate fucking time zones


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Hahaha.. So do i..
I would make talking to Ap a lot easier 
Egh.. I hate them. But yeaah..
Ahahahahahaha...


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Damn i'm going to bed in a little while but not right now im still hyped up and me and Jade's relationship keeps gettin better and better mayb we'll get hitched and become husband and wife later on woohooo i feel so damn good


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Glad for you Bro...
As for me.... I can feel the typsiness coming on lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Well guess i suck for not drinkin my sisters are cooler than me


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Nooo!!.. Nock that off..  Love yu brother..
I stated my opinion to that in the Perv Club


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

NOOOOO! You don't suck! Your awesome... I love you lolz (I feel ike I am repeating myself lolz)


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh really i'll agree with you two


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahaha maybe thats because you are repeating yourself..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

I sure was  Dejavu! Yup! Thats me hehehe lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Fuck yeah i am so hyped up im osting the same thing twice hellz yeah woohooo


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I sure was  Dejavu! Yup! Thats me hehehe lolz



Ahahaha.. Love you Sis.. 



Narutofreak1789 said:


> Fuck yeah i am so hyped up im osting the same thing twice hellz yeah woohooo



You know you love it.. 
Love you too Bro


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

I fucking love you all you know that! 
I EFFIN LOVE ALL OF YOU!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

I FUCKING LOVE ALL OF YOU TOO!!..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Toast to that
Shit that stuff is strong


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahahahaha.. Niiiicccceeee...


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

I Fucking love you both woohooo


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

YOU BETTER!! Ahahahaha..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

I do I fucking do hahaha lmao


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Good!  AHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

..... you guys are saying fucking.. a lot.... *looks at naruto* I AM SOO PROUD!! *hugs naruto* you are saying fucking after almost a lot of things!!  this is a good day!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

you like it when i say fuck alright it's another great fucking day woohooo *hugs clara*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi big brother.... Hi Little sister....  I'm back lol and no hangerover hellz it's a beautiful day lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Sis I had a great time last night with you all the others and Jade and me had some wonderful Pming to eachother last night heeheehee


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha great funs lolz....
Bro I have to say, you know how to keep a girl turned on lolz (Jade) I could tell lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Haha great funs lolz....
> Bro I have to say, you know how to keep a girl turned on lolz (Jade) I could tell lolz



Thank you Sis that made me feel really great I love you


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha I love You too Big Brother lolz  <3


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm glad you didn't have any hangovers did you drink too much


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Nah I have drunk more before.... I have a crazy story to tell you If you want about me drinking?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Go ahead i'm all ears


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok where to start.... It's was sophmore year Prom (Hehe) And I promised my parents their would be no fucking nor drinking.... I kept one of my promises lolz.... Anyways My baby sister was dehydrated so my parents had to take her to the hospital (I know it was sad but She is ok) which meant when I came back from prom.... I Would have the house to myself lolz (Pluss my best firend Angelina, she was spending the night).... Well it was prom night and we had to make a toast to something lol, so I took a large size champaigne glass, all the alcohol in my house, and made this huge Kamikaze shot in the glass.... Well that shit tasted nasty btw lolz.... After we downed the big ass shot my best friend kept telling me you need to eat something... So my dumbass (you can tell I was already getting the affects lolz) Went in the freezer and ate Ice cream... Nobody ever told me you aren't suppose to have dairy products with fricken alcohol.... I was fine until 3 o'clock in the mornign when my parents came home, I started puicking everything in goddamn stomach lolz.... I would drink water, puicked that up. Even bepto bismo, yuck now that tasted nasty coming back up.... Out of this whole story, my mom (step mom) actually believed me when I said I didn't drink alcohol (she asked when I was over the toilet).... She found out later from Derek (I call him my bro too but we aren't really related) and she got so pissed off lolz.... Moral of the story DON'T EVER EAT OR DRINK DAIRY PRODUCT WHILE YOU ARE DRINKING ALCOHOL!!!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow what a story you promised no fucking you naughty girl


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Wow what a story you promised no fucking you naughty girl



Hey I had to have soemthing going for me lolz (Just in case I got cought)
THese would have been my words exactly
"YEah I drunk mommy but hey I swear I didn't fuck! I kept one of the promises"


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

hahah my sister is big pervert just like me i love my perverted sister i would talk about my pm's with Jade but it's heehee oh shit i'm gettin hot again i better stop all this stuff is turning me on uh oh too late heehee


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Damn Straight! lolz I love my perverted Big Brother .... You make me


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

heeheehee Jade my Jade ohhh heehee i'm gettin so hot i wanna make love to my Jade now


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

.......... i just came in on
'i promise not to drink or fuck'..... and now...... im lost here.......
(i think my bro and sis are going hillbilly!!! O.o)


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> .......... i just came in on
> 'i promise not to drink or fuck'..... and now...... im lost here.......
> (i think my bro and sis are going hillbilly!!! O.o)



Hellz no! I'm not like that lolz... Read the whole story then youll get it lolz 
Control yourself Big Brother, youll get your chance


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

I can't it already started last night and i'm still heehee hot heehee


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I can't it already started last night and i'm still heehee hot heehee



Did you ever go to bed? lolz 
I saw that you were all hot last night lolz 
It's fun to watch the both of you lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah for about an hour but our pm conversations has still got me very hot damn i can't hold it in heehee


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

............... ok....... ive read......... now leaving........
naruto... you're worse than me with gaara man.. that's unhealthy


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok little sis I'm sorry i won't say anything else about it if it bothers you

now i'm leaving


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

NOOOOO! Both of you can't leave me! Damn IT!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

O_o sorry naruto..... it doesn't bother me bother me... it's just creepy cause i just read 'drink' and 'fuck' and then you said and i quote:
'I'm feeling so hot right now'
that's all!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> O_o sorry naruto..... it doesn't bother me bother me... it's just creepy cause i just read 'drink' and 'fuck' and then you said and i quote:
> 'I'm feeling so hot right now'
> that's all!



Believe me that has to do with something totaly different *cough* Jade *cough* lolz


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

....... ooohhhhh.... missed that part....
that's why i typed 'naruto, you're worse than me with gaara, that's unhealthy'. hmmm... makes so much sense now.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha lolz Yeah he has been all hot since him and Jade talked lastnight/this morning.... Thats Big Brother for you lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

.... *whistles*...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

naruto... i would pat your back... but.. im just afraid right now.. so.. ill use this long pole with a fake hand on the end! =^^=


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

BIg Brother Your Back.... Sister never responded so I got lonely lolz
Neverminds  lolz there she is


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

...heeheehaahaa *nine tail chakra starts to kick in*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

O_o oh dear god... im uh... im going to take cover now... *dives into gaara's sand ball*
ga: AH!
Hide me!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

hahahaahaa


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

ooohhh!!!! pretty red eye!!  it's pretty!! must.. poke... pretty.. eye!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahahaha Who is that sexy beast lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

i am in a bad fucking mood say the wrong thing and you're ass is mineee


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

awww!!! the little fox is mad!! IT'S SO CUTE!!! I still want to poke your red eye...
ga: she thinks blood and guts are cute.
THEY ARE!!!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

It's all good here.... But I love NAruto in sexy I mean 9-tailed Kyuubi mode lolz....


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Ya'll think i'm jokng well im not joking around


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

AHHH!!! ITS SO CUTE!!! MUST PET BEAST!!!!! *sticks out hand*
ga: NO NO NO!! THAT THING WILL EAT YOUR HAND AND YOU!!
but i want to pet it!!  LET ME PET IT!!!! *starts throwing tantrum*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Ya'll think i'm jokng well im not joking around



Are you really mad?
I love the pic btw awesome! Scary but AWESOME


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

What the fuck do you think


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

awww... brother is mad!!! it's ok... have a lollipop!!! *holds out lollipop*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah? Why big brother WHY


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't wanna fucking lollipop rawrrrrr *going into 3 tails*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

awww!! does brother want miso pork flavored ramen with special bamboo noodles?


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

That sounds good lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

that's it*ascending 4 tails*ahhhhh heeheehaahaa kil kill hahahaha


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

How about some love Big Brother! <3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

... big brother seems to not care for ramen... DAMMIT!! and i have all these ramen bowls filled with the best ramn in the world right here!! NOW WHAT WILL I DO?!?!?!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll Have some lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Me what is that i heard somewhere beforeemon Fox:don't even think about itMe:but butemon Fox:Silence I hav control over you now your anger has led me to take over your body you'll never be the same hahaha:Me i don't want this somebody helpppp!!Demon Fox:too late hahaha i will kill them all hahahaha


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Bring it on YOU STUPID DEMON FOX!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Demon Fox:You think you can take me on hahaha i'll kill youMeooo stopp please Demon Fox:Shut up fool you'll never see your sisters againhahahaha


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

.. nine tails... *slaps nine tails* bad! Bad!!! No treats for you! Don't you give me that look! I SAID NO TREATS FOR YOU!!!! 
now! who wants ramen! dig in. there's a ton of it.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

I aint scared of You I'll bring out my Bijju then!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

.......... ill just watch and laugh. if it turns on me.. it'll never see tomarrow... EVER


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Bring it on Bitch!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

oooo... prettty! must.. pet.... giant dangerous monster!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Demon Foxhaha the bijuu he can't even hurt me hahahaha:Me:this is enough Demon Fox: what did i say shut the fuck up brat Me:ehhh uhhh ahhhh i'm not givin up hahhhhh Demon Fox:it's useless to go against me you did this to yourself hahaha you idiot hahahaha Me i will never give up haaahhhh!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

-.- naruto....... wtf....... nine tails...... stop it. stop it NOW. 
nine tails: fuck you!!
HEY!! *punches fox* I SAID STOP IT!!!    i swear to god you do not want me angry.... you damn asshole of a fox...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh yeah.... Watch this 

 lolz Sorry brother if it hurts you
There fixed it!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -.- naruto....... wtf....... nine tails...... stop it. stop it NOW.
> nine tails: fuck you!!
> HEY!! *punches fox* I SAID STOP IT!!!    i swear to god you do not want me angry.... you damn asshole of a fox...



I'll back her up! lolz


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

nice pic sis!!  ^^ it's soooo cute!!!  must pet FIGHTING CUTIES!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Lolz I love it too.... Hey Big Bro disapeared? Where did he go?
You can pet mine see lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Me:i'm taking my body you son of a bitch hahhhhhh Demon Fox: no no this can't be you will regret this ahhhhhh *returning to normal state*whew that was close im so sorry sister's i'm back i hope you forgive me i know i was a stupid idiot for acting like that


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

It's ok Big brother... I love yous


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

love yous too! 
MUST PET THAT CUTE LITTLE THING!!! ITS SOO CUTE!! OH YOU'RE JUST ADORABLE!!! *hugs bijuu* ^^ :3


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

.......


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

What wrong? Big Brother


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know i'm acting weird and i think i'm feeling depressed


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Awww...  I hope you get better, <3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

if you go emo... im laughing... cause you're lowering yourself to my level.. and that's just funny. ^^
That's how evil i am!! I LAUGH AT OTHER MISERY AND PAIN!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

hey everyone!!.. Miss meuh?!?!
I see you all had a lively conversation while i was at work.. 
Work was sucky, i'm soo fucking tired.. 
About the next chapter.. It'll be up as soon as i get it up..
And i drew up some sketches of Kirra, Kairi and Kazuaki.. 
I'll get them up soon, as soon as my scanner decides to work.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> if you go emo... im laughing... cause you're lowering yourself to my level.. and that's just funny. ^^
> That's how evil i am!! I LAUGH AT OTHER MISERY AND PAIN!!!



Thank's sis whatever makes you happy


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

AHH!! YES!! CHAPPY AND PICS OF THE CHARACTERS!! YES YES YES YES!! *hug* yeah!! sis back!! she writes and is back!! YEA!!   

sorry naruto.... its just me... laugh at my misery if you want...if i don't laugh at myself first..
inner: HAHA!! YOU'RE DEPRESSED!!
shut up!! That means you are too!!
inner: IM MY OWN BEING!! I DONT SHARE YOUR FEELINGS!!! HHHAAAA!!
 damn you!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> AHH!! YES!! CHAPPY AND PICS OF THE CHARACTERS!! YES YES YES YES!! *hug* yeah!! sis back!! she writes and is back!! YEA!!
> 
> sorry naruto.... its just me... laugh at my misery if you want...if i don't laugh at myself first..
> inner: HAHA!! YOU'RE DEPRESSED!!
> ...




Ahaha.. yeaah i am backk.. lol. 
I'll get everything up as soon as i can, Promise..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> AHH!! YES!! CHAPPY AND PICS OF THE CHARACTERS!! YES YES YES YES!! *hug* yeah!! sis back!! she writes and is back!! YEA!!
> 
> sorry naruto.... its just me... laugh at my misery if you want...if i don't laugh at myself first..
> inner: HAHA!! YOU'RE DEPRESSED!!
> ...



you have nothing to apologize for sis ok i been in and out of it today i been happy and sad and i don't know why maybe i have problems i will listen to music to cheer myself up


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Yesss yess be happy bro!!..
Don't be sad, Be glad..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't even know why i posted all that shit i just typed it so dumb i feel better now


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

AHAHA.. that's good..
How was everyone's day??


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah all that nonsense is behind me i'm feeling great


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Thats good Bro, That's good.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

it's good that you are feeling better Naruto!!! Music is fun to listen too!! what band? just out of curiosity.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> it's good that you are feeling better Naruto!!! Music is fun to listen too!! what band? just out of curiosity.



Sevendust,Alter Bridge and Shadows Fall three of my alltime favs


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

cool!!!! Ive heard they are awesome. of course i haven't heard them cause ive been literally kept out of the 21st century age of music.. *looks at parents*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey everyone I'm Back! lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey sis!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey sis  How was work?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

FUCKING SUCKY!!.. 
I'm so exhausted..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Awww  It's all better now lolz 
Where do you work at?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahaha.. yeaah..
I work on houses..
My aunt is a carpenter..
So i work with her..
I mostly design and paint the walls.
&& techinal crap.. Wiring and shit..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Thats more than I can do lolz....
Do you get paid good?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

15 bucks an hour..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

I say that is Excellent for a 16 year old lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

ahaha.. yeaa i love it..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Shit I know If I were to work at the vet hospital I was interning at I would probably make 13 an hour at most


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

13 an hour is pretty good..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah it is but like at said at most lol I would probably get lower... But I can't do that anymore


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeaah.. true true


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Listening to music now... Chevelle!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow my sisters are talking about work damn you two have jobs and i'm trying to get in an online college whoda thunk

Listening to Alter Bridge


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't have a job yet But I will... I also have to get into college too


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh i thought you had a job ok then i see 

I need new bands oh speaking of which you like Lamb of God and Bleach right Sis


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Lamb of God is hella rad.. LMAO


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Hellz Yeah! Lets see them


----------



## Stephen (Jun 19, 2008)

I thought we couldn't post vids here anymore


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeaah i would perfer you gys not too..
You guys can PM though..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Lamb of God is so awesome Laid to Rest owns


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

Extremely lol sorry for the delay response I was arguing with my mom


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

It's ok 

Hatebreed fucking owns Hell Yeah


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Sis, Did you win the arguement?!?!

AHAHAHA!! I'm in a really good mood now 
Whoo!! Go me!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

Hellz YEah I totaly Pawned her ass lol....
Actually She took some sleeping pills right before the arguement and and started falling asleep... It was hilarious! I had to drag her ass to bed but I still won lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow you two are so weird and i take it you two will get drunk again yep i know i'm right


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

Maybe not tonight lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Yess we will, maybe.. 
I have no clue if i have work tomorrow..
Expeically after the news i just got.. 
We Must Celebrate!!.. X3


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Hahaha i bet and what would the news be sis


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Look at my sig.. Just look at it..
Look closely...


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm very happy for you sis now i won't see you or big sis that much anymore to busy talking to your Bf's


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

No NO NO NO NO, not true. 
He doesnt get on that much..
Anyway your my bro.. I'll always have time to talk to you


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

No we will still talk lolz...
I have to go find the ouzo now lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah yeah ya'll say that but watch a big brother knows these things


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

NOOOOOO! Stop thinking that way... We will always have time for you.... We loves you!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

my sisters are growing up too fast they drink they have Bf's no time for me anymore


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> my sisters are growing up too fast they drink they have Bf's no time for me anymore



I'm about to smack some one 
Stop thinking like that... In my book Family comes first!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Knock it off bro.. 
We will always have time to talk to you..
Alwayz.. We're your sisters man..
Dont even think that we would do something like that..
Because we never would, EVER EVER EVER!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Owww that fucking hurt


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

SIster said it best! 
Hehe now did it... it will even more if you keep thinking that way because I will smack you!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh shit i'm scared ahhhhhh!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

Aww it's ok Big bro 
I love you anyways!  <3


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Owww that fucking hurt



Good.. Now nock it off nuts



Narutofreak1789 said:


> Oh shit i'm scared ahhhhhh!!!



You should be.. lol.



trsofnaruto said:


> Aww it's ok Big bro
> I love you anyways!  <3



I love you both too..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

I gotta stop dowing myself or gettin discouraged or my sisters are gonna hurt me or worse *big gulp*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

Hahaha Damn straight lolz jk
If you push me enough I will hurt!
But other than that I'm a lover not a fighter lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

i'm staying hidden for my own safety*teleports*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

Why is he running away? Nooo come back!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I gotta stop dowing myself or gettin discouraged or my sisters are gonna hurt me or worse *big gulp*



Yeaah you do. Yess you do. 
don't make me hurt you.



Narutofreak1789 said:


> i'm staying hidden for my own safety*teleports*



Stop Running..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

naruto ran away? awww!! oh well.. while hes gone.. *goes into closet takes out magazines* time to burn these nudy magazineS!!!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahaha.. Is someone being a pervy sister??..
Magazines eh??.. Probally porno. LMAO..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

no.... im burning narutos magazines.  Im soo evil!! MUAHAHA!! *lights match* time... to be burned!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

*stops clara*.. runs to brothers room..
*throws in brothers magazines* HeheheHAHAHA!!
Thats more like it.. *lights her own match*
3... 2... 1...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

GO!!*throws in match along with ten gallons of gasoline*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

OOOOOOOOooo!! *Watches fire.*
HEHEHEHEHAHAHAHA!!.. stupid magazines..


----------



## Genius23 (Jun 20, 2008)

nice sophie.. just work on ur fighting schenes.. lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

What the fuck what are you two doing


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

ahaha.. i know.. i suck at fighting scenes..



Narutofreak1789 said:


> What the fuck what are you two doing



HEY BRO!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Sis I read you and clara had been in my room what the hell were you two doing


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

BURNING YOUR MAGIZINES!! HeheheHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

What Magazines


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

.. *goes and grabs the rest of brothers magazines..*
*pours gas on them, pulls out a match*
3..2..1.. *drops match on pile of burning mags..*

Ahahahaha.. ALL OF THEMM!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> .. *goes and grabs the rest of brothers magazines..*
> *pours gas on them, pulls out a match*
> 3..2..1.. *drops match on pile of burning mags..*
> 
> Ahahahaha.. ALL OF THEMM!!



WHAT THE FUCK!!! Noooooo!!!! those are my sports and video game magazines i get evrey month Damn Itttt!angry


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Thats not my problem..
*looks at the pretty fire* hehehe..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Thats not my problem..
> *looks at the pretty fire* hehehe..



I will never speak to you again


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

.. *turns around and walks away*


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

*walks into room*shit all that wasted money fuck fuck damn it all this is fucking bullshit and i haven't even read the new special edition damn there was some good shit in there this is so bullshit


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

- god you really suck at noticing gen-jutsu bro
Ahahahaha.. Got ya!! Bahahahaha..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Wait this was a genjutsu damn it i can't believe i didn't sense it


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA.. thats cause i'm just good like that..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow that was a good one sis you really had me going there you're a master of genjutsu


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahaha.. yeaah..
I'll be back in about 30 min or soo..
Gotta go take care of the little bros..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Alright Sis talk to you later


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm back!!.. .


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm Back too lolz Good morning everyone!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey sis..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey sis 
I see you fooled brother in a genjutsu lolz


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok go ahead gloat in glory you fooled your big bro


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahaha.. I sure did..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

hahahaha it was really good you had me completely fooled


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

ahaha.. sweet


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Do you like Metallica sis


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

kind of.. i'm more into Breaking benjamin, Serj Tankian, Linkin park, Superchick... Sum 41.. Shit like that.. Stuff that ii can uderstand what they're saying..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh i love all them bands too i'm into the real heavy shit


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

that was genjutsu? aww!!! no fair!!! it was so fun!  oh well... *takes out a box of matches* ill just burn them out.... *strats lighting matches and throwing them on the ground* it's only pleasing for a moment....*sigh* 
I LOVE METALLICA!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome Sis Metallica Rules glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

of course metallica rocks! THEY ARE THE BEST 80'S HARD ROCK BAND EVER.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> of course metallica rocks! THEY ARE THE BEST 80'S HARD ROCK BAND EVER.



Yes Sis you are absolutely right


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Famo I'm back <3


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello Sis where have you been


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

Been hanging out with my cousins  U?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Just chattin and rockin out


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

Haha nice!I'm watching Iron MAn


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome that was an amazing movie  loved it seen it with my best friend


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah it's pretty cool


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome guess i'll talk to you tomorrow


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Bye sis


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome I can sense the new chapter is almost here


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

*The Taken:: Chapter 7*

Disclaimer: I do not own Naruto
```````````````
Hey everyone!!.. Here’s Chapter 7..
Thanks for all the support. I hope you all enjoy!!

I’m going to go and pick up a new scanner tomorrow..
So expect the sketches sometime soon..
```````````````
Chapter 7::
```````````````
They had been racing through the trees at a drastic speed for roughly, three hours now. Kirra had passed out and Kazu was carrying her.. Everyone was tired, even Kurenai had to admit she was..

“We have enough time to take a break, We‘re already almost halfway there.” Kurenai said.

Kazu nodded his head in agreement and so did Gaara and Naruto..

They all descended to a little clearing near a river and Kurenai went to go get some fresh water for everyone… Gaara laid Kairi down on the ground and Kazu put Kirra right next to Kairi. As soon as he sat back up, Kurenai came back with two jugs full of nice and cold fresh water..

Kazu took a swig out of one of the jugs and the water it seemed like heaven to him.. The cold water soothed this throat..
“Mmmmmm.. For river water, this stuff sure is good.”

Naruto and Kurenai laughed at his little comment.
“Our river water has always been good.” she stated.

“It sure has..” Naruto smirked.
He turned to face Gaara and stared at him quite suspiciously..
“Dude, Why the hell are you staring at Kazu??”

Gaara almost completely ignored him..
“Kazu, was your aunt a witch?”

Kazu almost laughed..
“I don’t think so.. Why?”

“Because, it seems that someone put a curse on you.. Probably when you were a baby.. Soo.. I really don’t think your parents gave you up willingly, I think your aunt took you.”

Kazu looked even shocked then ever..
“Why?.. What?.. What do you mean??”

Gaara walked over to Kazu and bent his knees to get it to where his and Kazu were literally face-to-face.. He looked at him..
“She used a curse that hides your appearance..”

Kazu now just looked completely dumbfounded.. 
“How do you know that? Why would she do that?”

Gaara sighed. “You have a green Aura lacing your entire body. Green is that of a witch and I can tell by the off shades of it that it’s hiding your true appearance..”
He continued on.. “I’m guessing to make you not look like your parents..”

Kazu looked at him.. “Can you remove it?”

Gaara nodded and motioned Naruto to him..
“If we use both Shukaku’s and Kyuubi’s energy, we can probably do it.”

“Alright.” Naruto replied. 

Both boys focused their chakra’s to their own hands.. Their hands were glowing with chakra when Naruto put his hand to Gaara’s.. 

“Good job Naruto..”

Gaara’s hand now glowed of his and Naruto’s chakra.. He looked at Kazu..
“Are you sure you want to do this??”

“Of course I’m sure. It’ll bring me closer to finding out who my parents are..”

“Alright, here we go..” He touched Kazu’s forehead. Kazu started to glow and then his body and appearance started to change..

“OH MY.. OH MY GOD!!!” Naruto gasped.
“AHAhAHAHAHA..” Gaara laughed..

Kazu was confused. “What’s so funny? Hey guys!?!? Stop laughing Gaara!!”

Naruto, while trying not to laugh, looked at Kazu.
“I knew that you looked like Tsunade.. But.. OMG OMG.. Ahahahahaha.”

Kazu just glared at him.. “But…??”

Gaara looked Naruto.. “Did you know? You were his student after all”

Naruto looked down, depressed now.. 
“No, I.. I didn’t know.. Kazu must be the boy they always talked about though”

Kazu was getting pissed now.. 
“DIDN’T KNOW WHAT?!?!”

Naruto looked at Kazu, he had tears in his eyes..
“Kazu, I know who your parents are.. It’s soo obvious.”

Kazu looked at him full of wonder..
“Who??.. Please tell me..””

Naruto looked at Gaara and then back at Kazu..
“Your mother is indeed our hokage, Tsunade…”

Kazu smiled.. “What about my father??”

Naruto’s tears started pouring down his face..
“Your father must be Jiraiya, our very own perverted sanin…”

Kazu looked at him.. “There’s something your not telling me..”

Naruto regained his posture..
“Jiraiya was killed in a mission 6 months ago..”

Kazu looked down at the ground..
“oh.. I see.. How’s my mom taking it??”

Kurenai popped in.. 
“OMFG!! You look like a clone of the both of them. AHAHAahaha. (back to her serious face).. Your Mom’s not doing soo well.. You’ll definitely make her better though.”

“Most definitely.. “ Gaara and Naruto piped up.

Kazu looked at the boys.. “How do I look?? Sexy much??”

Both Naruto and Gaara started rolling on the ground in complete laughter..

Kurenai simply just handed him a mirror.. 

“AHHHHHHHHHH! ARE YOU SERIOUS!!” He yelled..

Inner Kazuaki:: MUAHAHAHAHA!!!
		   GOD I AM F****** SEXY!!!
		   THE GIRLS WILL LOVE ME!!!
		   (strokes chin) Kirra sure will too.

Naruto looked at him. “Besides your mom’s eyes, blonde streaks and… (he looked at Kazu’s forehead).. That diamond shaped.. Thingy. You sure do look like a clone of your father, exactly like a clone, even your attitude. -perv. That’s how we know that they ARE your parents, no doubt at all.”

Kazu smiled. He was happy, he finally found out who his parents are.

Kurenai looked at everyone..
“I’m sorry to break the bad news, but we need to head out again.. Kairi’s running out of time and when I checked Kirra, I found that she has some serious internal bleeding in her chest. He need to get going.”

All three of the boys put their backpacks on at the same time..

Naruto went on ahead to scout.. 

Gaara picked up Kairi and Kazu picked up Kirra..

Naruto came back.. “Everyone ready??”

Gaara nodded, Kazu smirked..

“Let’s go.” Kurenai said.

```````````````
So that’s the end of chapter 7!!
Hope you all like it!! -Sophie

Notes: 
-Gaara’s aunt was a witch, so that’s why he knows so much in “that” field.
-Tsunade and Jiraiya did indeed talk a lot about a boy named Kazuaki, but Naruto never really paid any attention to it..
-Kazuaki's perv side definitely came from Jiraiya.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome Sis Great Job this gets better and better


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww. Thanks bro .. I'm happy with it too


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

You're welcome Sis I can't wait to see the sketches


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeaah i'm in love with the Kazuaki one..
I work tomorrow though so i wont be on till the afternoon..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

In your time zone what is that


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

There's diifrent time zones.. In different parts of the world, it's daytime.. Here it's night.. Get it?? LMAO


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok Sis


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahahaha.. Yeaah..
*bored*


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

I know I'm bored what to do hell i don't fucking know *sigh*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeaah same here, this is gayy..
It would have been nice if Ap got online today


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah it would have been cool could have a lotta good conversations with him but he works all the time oh well what can ya do


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeaah so do i.. It sucks. It really is.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope you get to talk to him soon Sis I want you to be happy


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeaah.. I know..
Have you talked to Jade today??


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

No I haven't It's got to be luck if i ever see her


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww.. .. It's okay bro..
We can suffer together.. LMAO


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you Sis I'm very lucky to have a sister that cares


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeaah no problem.. && yess you are.. LMAO


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah and a great sense of humor


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Yess to the humor!!! Ahaha..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

I need something to do got any recomendations Sis


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Nope, no clue.. 
I'm bored.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahh fuck fuck damn i'm so bored i'm so fucking bored Jade where are you ahhhh damn we had such a great time two days ago in the Jiraiya FC and today is fucking shit


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeaah.. I know it sucks..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Man I never been this bored before ahhhhh i'm losing my mind i might start saying weird shit ahhhh please make it stop


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

umm.. lets talk about something..
Any ideas??


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

ummm...nothing damn it brain work


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Umm.. Do you like surfing??


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

I never been surfing before in my life and I don't know how to swim If i fucked up and fell into the water my life is over


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww.. I love swimming.. It's way simple.
I bet you could learn the first time you tried.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah right I tried swimming when I was young in the pool and and drowned almost everytime


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeaah i almost died the first time i tried but i tried again and i got it..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

That sounds scary but I'm glad you can swim I think I'll stay away from it


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

aww.. not even like 6-7 feet water??..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm barely 6 feet tall


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

yeaah and a foot isnt nthing.. you could bounce up and down on the bottom..
No problemo..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh now you're treating like a little kid playing in a kiddy pool shit I hate being small I wanna be taller I have to look up at my friends damn it I hate it


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

shut up about being small..
i'm only 5'4.. LMAO


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

fine i won't fucking talk at all how about that


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

God damn.. Don't get mad again..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh shit I know I told you earler I might type weird shit and I'm sorry I'm not mad ok damn what a rush woohooo hahahaha is this what it feels like to be crazy hahaha I'm just going crazy but in a good way pump up the rock I need a heavy dose of that shit hell yeah


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

AHAHAHAHA.. Ur a dork bro .. But i still love ya


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep I'm your dorky bro and I love you too


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahahaha.. You better love me..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Of course I love you


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

AHHAHA.. good  ..
So what are you up too Bro??


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm reading fanfics


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Sweet.. So am I.. lol.
Gosh i'm not tired at all,
But i sure am bored..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow we're both the same just like real brother and sister


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahaha.. yeaah.. Lets talk!!

About something, anything..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok Sis it doesn't matter to me anything you wanna talk about is fine with me and i mean anything


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you have any ideas??


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

umm we can talk about music,movies,anime,real life stuff or any kind of shit


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Umm.. Do you like cookies?? (random)


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

hell yeah I do


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

What kind of cookies??


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Chocalate Chip(absolute fav)Peanut Butter and Oreo's


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Stealer!! Chocolate chip IS MINE!! Ahahaha..
With.. Milk.. ahahaha..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

hahaha *gives sis a big box of chocalate chip cookies*here you go I'm a giving person


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

WHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahaha...
*runs around in glee* COOKIES!!!
Thanks bro..  ..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Of course anything for my Sis just ask


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww.. *cry* So sweet..   Love you bro


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

I love you too Sis very much is there something else you wanna talk about?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

umm.. video games?? you like 'em??


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Say wha Hell Yeah That's like one of my alltime fav things to do


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

I like Kingdom Hearts 1 & 2.. Addiction..
&& Final Fantisy (sp?)


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Well I'm a Huge and I mean Huge Final Fantasy nad Kingdom Hearts fan I have both Kingdom Hearts games 1 and 2 I love all Final Fantasy games but I only have FFX and FFXII


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahaha.. I have all of 'em..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Damn I want 7,8,and 9 I don't care about the other ones too much


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahaha.. yeaah i like 'em all..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

That's good I'm very glad to have a sister that likes Final Fantasy like I do


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

ADuhhhh.. LMAO..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

hahaha lmao I'm about to get off I'm gettin tired bye Sis and I love you I hope to talk to you tomorrow


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahaha.. Bye bro .. Love you too 
Ahaha.. You mean, Later today.. Lmao.. Ttyl.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2008)

awesome job, sis! i totally love it and can't wait to read some more


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

ahaha thanks.. 
I'll have the next chapter up later tonight..


----------



## Evil_Eyes (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey sis I just read chapter 7 . I think it's was very good ! I like it a lot  I want more though lol or maybe I'm greedy


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

She's probaly gonna have the next chapter up later tonight bro


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

i hope she does... good... mostly chat chat chat chat chat..... jesus...
hehehehe.... clara said she wanted to poke your eye!! HA!!!! i want to too.... red eye pretty...


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah clara likes playing around


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

i know she does. 
*shifty eyes* 
must.. poke... red.. EYE!!! MUAHAHAAA!!! oh!! GAARA!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh I'm Narutofreak I'm clara's big bro it's nice to meet you


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

nice to meet you to naruto!! ^^


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

It sucks now I won't get to see clara that much only on luck


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah... it really does suck!! She's really random and talkitive a lot... it's weird you know... OH MY GOD!!! The beaner just told a gay JOKE!! HHHHHAAAAAA!!!!!! *falls out of chair* OW!! DAMMIT!! I CURSE THAT CHAI- the fuck? A leg was sawed off... *looks around room* stewie.... that bastard....... *takes out a pair of sisscors* ...... he's.... paying for this....


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

You're really funny


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

i thank you. i like pie for some reason... apple pie... no.. pumpkin... 

agh! I need to shut up.. i don't want to be banned for spamming!!  i wish clara could talk in here... 
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



freely anyways...


----------



## Evil_Eyes (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey  Luv Gaara and Hitsugi  and Bro. Is Sophie-Surenei name is Clara?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

No thats not Sophie's name bro Clara is one of my other sisters


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

nope. 
that would be claraofthesand.
keyword in there: clara

oh and call me.... umo..........................
eh....
DAMMIT!! I DONT KNOW!!
I KNOW!! 
i hate the french but oh well..
claire


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Ohh I have another sister on here with the same name


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

is it.....
mikoto uchiha?
she's odd... sorry.. i know her... not in real life.. i just know her....i think... DAMMIT!!!! STOP MAKING ME THINK!! AHHH!! HURTING ME!! AHH!! GOD!! OW!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah you're right wow how did you know


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ i know... i just know... wait.. do i? OMG!! I DO?!?!
inner: she's having a blonde moment now
IM BLACK HEADED NOW THANK YOU!! thanks to my cousin kelly! I love black hair!!! im not blonde.... i hate... BLONDE!! no offense naruto. oh.. i can tell you. not here though.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok where you wanna tell me then


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

i dunno...
pm?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

that's fine with me


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

ok!! yeah!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Whenever you feel like it


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

oh! ok ok.. sorry. a little mixy uppy with the FREAKIN SIBLINGS!!! *hits little brother* THE TOLIET SEAT IS NOT A NECKLACE!! MORON!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow I mean wow I won't say a thing


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

ok!! thank you!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

You're welcome Claire


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah!
i don't know now.... OH MY GOD!!!
look! *shot* an undead monkey!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

You are too funny


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

thank you! i don't try! wait.. no that's not right...
inner: she's high
high what?
inner: ugh!!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

can't stop laughing:rofl


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

... its ok.. you can calm down...


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah I know whew I needed a good laugh


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Evil_Eyes said:


> Hey sis I just read chapter 7 . I think it's was very good ! I like it a lot  I want more though lol or maybe I'm greedy



Ahaha.. Alright bro, I'll ttype it up in a little bit..
Just got home.. I'm hella hella tired.
Work was gay.. LMAO.. How was your day??

Soo many posts.. :amazed I love you guys


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2008)

I thought about something for the Jiraiya FC you can agree or dissagree we can spam there but not like crazy and if we do start spamming alot then lets stop and then talk about the J-man but we don't need spoiler tag spam just stop because everybody's doing it anyway why stop now but i think we should just lighten up on it abit that's all 
                                          What do you think


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeaah i agree.. but i'll make sure jiraiya is always talked about 
I hate it was your mean to me.. I really do


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry Sis


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

alright.. thats good.
i forgive you..
just stop lashing out at me..
you do it a lot now..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

updates soon, Sis?

EDIT: where the hell is Clara!? haven't seen her for a while


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeass soon, just busy right now..
Clara got banned from the fanfic sction for spamming or whatever..
she was hella pissed and so am i..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeass soon, just busy right now..
> Clara got banned from the fanfic sction for spamming or whatever..
> she was hella pissed and so am i..



what the!?! banned?!? like she's one of my fave readers and funniest posters!! how can they ban her!?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

I know i was pissed too..
Shes still allowd on the website just not the FF section page


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> I know i was pissed too..
> Shes still allowd on the website just not the FF section page



that's the suckiest thing ever!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeaah i fucking know..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah i fucking know..



seriosusly what's up with the mods?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Idk.. I would have been a lot better if they at least warned her..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Idk.. I would have been a lot better if they at least warned her..



they didn't!? i thought they should send a warning "stop spamming or you'll get banned" PM or something...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

As far as i heard, they didn't..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2008)

You two wanna know a secret


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> As far as i heard, they didn't..



that's just stupid


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Yess bro??


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2008)

I'll pm you ok


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

no secret for me?  nevermnd i gotta go anyway


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm sorry sis bye talk to you tomorrow i hope


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Aww.. Ttyl sis..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Sis when is the new chapter gonna be on here just wondering


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

My computer freaked out and once again.. I have to re-type it.. 
I'm sorry.. I'll re-start it in 5 minutes..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2008)

It's ok Sis take your time


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Alright.. I'll have it up moderatly soon..
I was wondering.. Whats you favorite part in it so far???
Any advice or comments? I could use both..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2008)

I love all of it Sis and I really like Kazu He's funny:rofl I can't wait to see the Skecthes to see what he looks like


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

sketches? is sophie a drawer? COOL!!!!! NEESSS!!!! COOLNESS!!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> I love all of it Sis and I really like Kazu He's funny:rofl I can't wait to see the Skecthes to see what he looks like



ahaha.. I loved creating him..
Yeaah, i hope you like 'em..



Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> sketches? is sophie a drawer? COOL!!!!! NEESSS!!!! COOLNESS!!!!



yeaah i am.. In a few months i'm going back to school. And i got accepted into the school of the arts.. i'm soo happy!!

I went out and bought new scanner today but i cant figure it out.. so i'm gonna have to wait till my aunt gets home..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

you're going to an art school? lucky!! Im like.. well.. 14.. so.. yeah.. no idea where im going yet. I draws tooo!!! I have a mini collage of Hitsugi in my little pad!! ^^ i even have one of L giving Gaara a cookie!!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahh sweet L and Gaara awesome


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

i loves them!! i am currently doing one with alucard 'posing' -_- and Alucard in his 'stage two' transformation!! He has his silver gun and his weird eyes everywhere with those... darkness things sticking out of him!! ITS FUN!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Thats way cool.. They sound cool..
I've been drawing for about 7 years so i think i'm pretty good..
Drawing is like a passion to me.. I absolutely love it...


----------



## -18 (Jun 22, 2008)

awesome, good story!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2008)

Alucard is fucking cool I gotta finish watching Hellsing

L and Gaara are awesome Hell yeah two of my alltime favs


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

L and gaara.. my little lovers of death note and naruto!! AHH!!!
alucard... GO VAMPIRES!! hey.. alucard.. Im a virgin so.. can you make me a vampire?  id actually ask him that!!

this is full of irony... i started actually drawing last year.. I can make a cover sketch of 300!!! and i did!! It took me 45 minutes and it looked professinal. IM WEIRD!! XP

edit: IM A FREAKIN GENIN!! TWO DAYS!! OH YEAH!! TAKE THAT!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks -18!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2008)

You'd really ask Alucard that, Awesome


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

i would!! id just go up to him. lower my collar to get a good shot of my neck and just ask him.
'hey. Make me a fucking vampire. Im a virgin. Drink away dude.'


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2008)

Fucking sweet


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

quite quite


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey sis  just read the 7th chapter it was awesome! lolz Sorry about getting off so sudden with out saying goodbye again (my cousins can be extremely pushy sometimes and had me take them to the pool... then I had no computer for the last day since we were staying at my aubts dads house  ) BUT I"M BACK!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Sis!!  ..
I'm glad your back...


----------



## Evil Angel (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey I decided to read my sister's fan fic I think its really good  I starting to write my own soon lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahaha.. thanks...
God luck with that 
I'll read it if you post it..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 22, 2008)

lolz so what have i missed?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Umm.. First PM me..
Second.. Nothing much really..


----------



## Evil Angel (Jun 22, 2008)

I will I got a concept I just work it more lol and Hey trsofnaruto !


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Thats good..
Whats your favorite part of my FF??


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats up Angel lolz


----------



## Evil Angel (Jun 22, 2008)

I like the character of kirra I think she is cool and I like how you adapted the naurto world with your own fan fic. Trsofnaruto nothing much really just getting to know people and looking at fanwork you?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

aww.. thanks alot..
I try to make it seem that way..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 22, 2008)

angel of darkness said:


> I like the character of kirra I think she is cool and I like how you adapted the naurto world with your own fan fic. Trsofnaruto nothing much really just getting to know people and looking at fanwork you?



Awesome well welcome to NF! Just got on haven't been on in forever lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

haha.. Seriously..
She's in the J-Man FC too..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 22, 2008)

Heck yeah lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeaah thats what i was thinking..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 22, 2008)

Ooops I misspelled heck... but i fixed it lolz, so when is the next chapter comming out?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

It might be out today..
Hopefully.. I will try.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 22, 2008)

Good I can't wait! lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

So i was gonna post chapter 8 tonight.. I mean this morning..
But i'm really tired.. Sooo.. I'm going to bed...
Anywayz if i'm sleepy then my chapter won't be as well as it could be..
So there's really no point, if you know what i mean..
So yeaah.. i've already started typing it up..
About half way done.. I'll finish it when i wake up..
Thanks for everyone patience.. I really appreiciate it


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

wait.. if his father is a ... pervert.. and tsunade... said.. oh god.. please don't say his father is.. OH GOD! OW!! OW!!! *throwing up* BLLLLLLLLLLAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! *gagging* OW OW OW!!! NO!! STo- BBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Whas wrong with that??


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

HIS DAD IS JIRAIYA ISNT IT??? OH GOD!! BBBLLLLLAAAHHH!!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Yess his dad is Jiraiya..
Whats wrong with it??
Don't you dare start bashing on him..


----------



## Evil Angel (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey sis I just read the new chapter I think its great, the  reunion was so sweet


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Sis..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah Claire no bashing of Jiraiya


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

I made that a rule too..
No bashing of any characters here..

Hopefully you were just joking but yeaah..
I'm very touchy about Jiraiya..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm very touchy about Characters too especially the J-man and Naruto


----------



## Evil Angel (Jun 23, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> I made that a rule too..
> No bashing of any characters here..
> 
> Hopefully you were just joking but yeaah..
> I'm very touchy about Jiraiya..



I'm touchy about anti-bashing  characters I like lol


----------



## Stephen (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok not that is over when do you think you will have the sketches on here Sis


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

yes.. when willlll you have the ssskkkeeettcchhhhesss on hereeee??


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

once i figure out my damn scanner.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

seriously! take your time!! a work in progress is better than a work sped up so it looks lik crap.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

yeaah i know.. thats why i waited till today to post the current chapter..
They look great.. Now this scanner.. Ahhhh!!.. I hate it.. LMAO


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Whats up sis , whats up bro 
I read the new chapter... Amazing lolz
Haha Kazu is like his dad lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 24, 2008)

Nothing much.. you??
Thanks.. 
You mean Kazu, not sazu


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 24, 2008)

Soooo.. Sis..
If you have any cool ideas for my story, i might put them in it..
If there good enough.. Any ideas.. Comments? blah blah blah..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Lets see hm.... I'll think of something but my mind is drawing a blank, Like I said earlier describe more make things a little clearer like when Kairi turned into the wolf we didn't know that. Basically when you picture a scene in your mind, describe what you see to us but on paper, that all I can think of right now lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 24, 2008)

Ahaha yeaah thats what my other bro said to me..
I've been doing that.. It's seems a lot easier to write now..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I see we're in trouble now guess we'll get banned from the site later

I guess I'll just post here when there's a new chapter I don't wanna get banned


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

See good, but sometimes it can be hard believe me especially when it comes to fighting scenes


----------



## JJ (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi guys, I had to remove the spammish posts. Please keep your remarks related to the fanfiction.  Any off-topic stuff goes in Chatterbox or Blender. It makes it easier on the readers to keep up when there is less of the spam. Thanks. 

here

Here's the link to the Plaza.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks.. I was afraid i would have to do it..
No worries, wont happen again..

Naru: We're not in trouble.. Taken care of..

trsofnaruto: Yeaah i know, i suck at fighting scenes..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

You never know if its too much fighting or not enough...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 24, 2008)

yeaah i know huh?? and also all the moves and shit.. it gets confusing..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

And you never know if they are seeing the same thing you wre with fighting scenes


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeaah seriously.. My next fighting scene will be a lot better then the last one..
I promise.. but i'm not gonna go back and change it cause i want everyone to see the fan-fic get better and better..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah good Idea lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha i thought so too..


----------

